# POPSI'S EXCITING ADOPTION JOURNEY



## ANDI68

Popsi,

I just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck for your forthcoming journey.  You have a big day Monday and want you to know I'm thinking of you and would love to hear your progress along the way.

Good luck to Popsi and DH for Monday xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

Good idea andi  

Well popsi hun im wishing you the best of luck for your prep course not that u will need it, You and john will be fine you will be wondering what you was panicking about  

Thinking of you both for monday     lots of love emma xxxxxxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good Luck Popsi & Mr Popsi ......


----------



## Queenie1

good luck popsi, i'm sure you will be fine. 

will be thinking of you both 

let us know how it goes.


----------



## spooks

Popsi -all the best for this exciting, incredible journey you are about to embark on - 
you will be wonderful parents


----------



## kara76

good luck to your both and i am sure it will go great

you are a wonderful couple and have so much to give


----------



## popsi

OH MY GOD GIRLS !!

Andi thank you so much for this thread, and everyone for writing in it, i feel so honoured to have you all, and you will not be surprised to hear i am    now  

I will use this to keep you all updated with it along the way x

I will be glad when its arrived now as just want to get on with starting it, I have woke this morning full of cold so John is off to do the shopping and i am just relaxing  

Thanks again xxx


----------



## Scouse

What ever child you are given will be very lucky to have you as mummy and daddy - hope the paper train speeds through quickly and your family areuited asap
God bless the popsi family


----------



## lola C

Good luck with your prep course Popsi.  I will be very interested to hear how 'the journey' goes.


----------



## miriam7

we are all going to be following your journey so great idea


----------



## popsi

thanks girls... i've never had my own thread before


----------



## kara76

you have now and we want all details


----------



## heleychamp

Best of luck to you both   Can't wait to read tomorrows 1st instalement xxx what a lovely idea Andi... the start of The Pospsi Family Journal


----------



## ebonie

Yes i totally agree popsi we all want to hear of ur journey hun  
The first thing u have to do tomorrrow when u get in from course is knock ur laptop on to tell us how it
went   Ohh this is so excting for you  both hun  .
Your first positive step for a beautiful family, you might think that its a long way away yet but believe me you will be in our shoes before you know it,wishing you and john loads of love for tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

good luck popsi    ..what time you got to be there?


----------



## popsi

thanks miriam, got to be there by 9.30am so will be there before that lol ! . . . weather dreadful here now keep having power cuts !! hope it passes as i will not cope without hairdryer and straightners in the morning


----------



## Jule

Good luck for tomorrow Popsi.  Time will fly by once you start.  Look forward to keeping up to date with your posts.


----------



## Queenie1

good luck popsi, 

how often is the course.


----------



## popsi

hi queenie

thanks for your good wishes,.. its every Monday for 3 weeks x

emma.. thank you for your post babe   it was lovely xx


----------



## KellyG

[fly]GOOD LUCK POPSI !!! LOTS OF LOVE XXXX[/fly]


----------



## kara76

you know i will be thinking of you both tomorrow


----------



## popsi

thank you Kara.. your such a fantastic friend xx


----------



## kara76

do you have any idea what happens tomorrow hun


----------



## popsi

heard lots of possibles but keeping open mind on what it involves as each local authority is different, i know we split into groups for discussions and have people talking to us, doctors, adoptive parents and adopted children .. i will let you know more after i have been


----------



## kara76

sounds really informative and exciting


----------



## Cath34

Los and lots of luck to you both for tomorrow.   xx


----------



## popsi

thank you cath xx


----------



## lola C

Hi Popsi

I just wanted to wish you luck again for tomorrow - I hope it's exciting for you and you are able to feel well on the way to becoming parents!  

I wondered if I could be so nosy as to ask you a couple of questions as I have been contemplating adoption since our last unsuccesful treatment.

I noticed on your profile that you had your last tx in July of this year and you sent your application to adopt in August - did your LA make any stipulations with regard to not having any more treatment and/or waiting any particular time between tx and applying to adopt (I'm only asking the last bit because of something I have read on the adoption boards here)?

Are you applying to adopt through your own LA or a neighbouring one?  

Though my DH has begrudgingly said he would be prepared to go through another set of treatment there is a part of me thinks I really don't want to do it again and would rather explore the adoption route.

Thanks


----------



## popsi

Hi Lola

Thanks for the good wishes,  xx

with regards to your questions i will answer anything that i can that helps anyone, you girls on here i have no secrets from  

we had a BFN on 1st august this year and went away for 4 days came home and immediately rung our LA they were fantastic and we were told they dont require any specific time limit only thing they ask is that you feel ready for adoption and have left the tx road behind, they would not consider us if we were considering further IVF in the immediate future, so this was no problem for us as we were 100% committed to adoption and knew it was right for us and our only regret was we did not follow our hearts in January and go for it then not believe a lifeline that the clinic threw at us.

our la have been brilliant from day one so we decided there and then to go though them and did not make enquiries anywhere else (hoping this dont change after the course !! but dont think it will)

I know if you already have children (as you have your lovely son) they like there to be 3 years between the age of your child and any adoptive children you may be lucky enough to have.

I know what you mean about tx .. my DH hated me going through it all, and has never been happier since we made this decision to adopt, and we have become the happy couple we were 4 years ago before all the tx 

Hope this helps

Andrea xx


----------



## lola C

Thanks Andrea - that's really helpful.  It's great your LA have been so helpful.

I don't want to ask which LA you are going through as erm, I understand you want a certain amount of anonimity (sp?) on here but erm, are you in South Wales like me? 

Thanks again  

Lola


----------



## Cath34

Hey Popsi just to let you know there's an adoption special on This Morning today at 11.30 incase you're around, but I think you may be on your course.


----------



## KellyG

I thought it was on last week   its was also on Lorraine, think its this week is all about adoption.. 

Popsi good luck today


----------



## kara76

popsi thinking of you both today

hope its going great


----------



## ebonie

Well popsi we are waiting for ur updates


----------



## Taffy Girl

Popsi - did you get detention on your first day?   

Hope it all went well today - have been thinking of you both


----------



## popsi

Hi Everyone

Thanks for your good wishes and texts, well we have just got in and we are exhausted to be honest ! its been a tough day with a lot to take in! had a shock when we arrived as there were 25 of us there !! i was not expecting this many people at all, so as you can imagine we were very nervous.

But as the morning went along we took part in a few case studies etc in smaller groups (they split all couples up which was good !) we started to gain a little confidence.

We had a few talks from doctors etc then had nice lunch and chatted, then this afternoon we covered the rest of the adoption process we will be undertaking.

We have homework for next week which includes us talking about various things as individuals which is a little daunting but will be fine.

Time just flew by !!

Thanks girls again, i off to chill now and have chinese xx


----------



## spooks

well done mr and mrs popsi


----------



## ebonie

Glad it was ok hun 25  quite a big course then i think we had about 10 couples on ours,
Aww i bet u are exhausted loads to take in, but sounds like it was a positive experience for you both, next week hopefully you will feel less nervous going     enjoy ur chinese and relax


----------



## Cath34

Well done Mr & Mrs Popsi, enjoy your chinese, you deserve it


----------



## kara76

sounds amazing hun


----------



## ANDI68

Well done And, big hurdle over for you both.  

It's adoption week on GMTV this week.


----------



## KellyG

Well done popsi huni


----------



## Jule

Well done Popsi, it sounds really exciting.  Enjoy your chinese, it sounds lovely.  Im jelous, 1st day back on my diet and chinese is my favourite food!


----------



## miriam7

glad it went ok popsi...now you have met everyone should be loads easier next week


----------



## Queenie1

well done popsi glad it went well, the worse bit is over now ( meeting people for the first time)

enjoy your chinese.


----------



## popsi

thanks girls


----------



## Scouse

[fly][/fly]MR.MRS.POPSI 
             [fly][/fly]


----------



## heleychamp

Horray for you two, thats a big hurdle over with, it'll all be done before you know it and there's gonna be something wonderful at the end of the rainbow   xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck for Monday And xxxxx


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Well just an update to say we have done our "homework" for this week and are all ready for Monday again now, we are again looking forward to it with a few nerves, but also looking forward to chatting the the others again, which is great ! 

Will update you all on Monday how it went

Luv 

Andrea & DH x


----------



## Queenie1

glad that you are looking forward to your next meet, it must be so exciting for you every meet you are near to becoming parents. 

good luck for monday not that you will need it.


----------



## miriam7

good girl for doing your homework on time lol i think times going to fly by for you


----------



## KellyG

All the best popsi, i sooo cant wait for you to have your family that you so deserve... 4000 children waiting to be adopted and one lucky one will be yours very very soon


----------



## sara1

Hi Popsi

Just found this thread.  My DH and I are starting down the adoption route with an Information Day on November 27th and our Preparation Course in January 2009 so I will be glued to this to see how you are getting on with you journey.

Thinking of you and hope tomorrow goes well.  I must say I won't be looking forward to this part as I am quite a shy person although my DH is quite outgoing.

 for tomorrow
Sara


----------



## miriam7

good luck for tomorrow popsi hope it goes as well as last week


----------



## Queenie1

good luck popsi hope tomorrow goes as well as last week. another week nearer to becoming parents


----------



## Cath34

Good Luck for tomorrow again Popsi and DH xxx


----------



## heleychamp

Good luck both of you   another step closer to there being 4 of you xxx


----------



## kara76

hope today goes great for you both


----------



## Scouse

Well Popsi howd it go? X


----------



## popsi

hi girls

well it all went well, we have not long got in so another full exhausting day, and we know that today was the hardest day and we have got through it unscathed so to speak   .. the presentation was nerve wrecking but again we did it and were proud of ourselves, although there were some harrowing stories from others which was quite  

One couple did not show up at all   they decided against it 

Well DH has crashed out on the sofa already he is so exhausted lol .. so i gonna chill for a bit too

See you later, thanks for all your messages once again


----------



## miriam7

well done to you both on doing a presentation it must of been hard work   how many more of these meetings do you have to do ?


----------



## popsi

hi miriam.. firstly good luck for tomorrow  

we only have one of these left now and get allocated a social worker next week ready for next step, its getting quite exciting now as it no longer feels a dream more of a reality


----------



## Queenie1

popsi congratulations on doing your presentation. you must both be very proud of yourselves. 

thats wonderful that your dream of becoming a mummy is now nearly a reality. you must be so excited and i am so pleased for you both.


----------



## Cath34

Great news Popsi and DH   I'm glad its all working out fine for you. xxx


----------



## spooks

Some special fairy dust blowing on the wind to you and your little one(s) 

I've just imagined it landing on your LO's nose    
- think I'm going a bit


----------



## Queenie1

good luck for tomorrow, ur last session, how quick has that gone. now another step further to getting your family.


----------



## Cath34

Hope you had a good day today Popsi. I bet you're glad the worst is all over


----------



## popsi

hi girls

thanks for your good wishes once again, all went well cant believe the courses are over now, hope to start our homestudy in January, social worker should be allocated in 2 weeks  

xx


----------



## ebonie

omg then the ball will start roling once u have a sw    You need a new ticker now umm what can we think off


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations on finishing another hurdle. can't believe how quick it is all going for you.


----------



## Jule

Well done Popsi on completing the course, how exciting for you both that another hurdle is finished.  Hopefully your social worker will be really dynamic and will get things moving quickly for you


----------



## miriam7

well done popsi and mr popsi ..so pleased for you


----------



## popsi

thanks girls x, where would i be without you lovelies xx

emma your right i need a ticker as i like to work towards something, but at the moment i dont have any certain dates .. maybe i will just choose something else for now


----------



## miriam7

you can do a christmas one.. it will pass the time till jan home study time


----------



## kara76

so glad its all gone so well for you


----------



## heleychamp

The Popsi Family..... well done you, that's another bit done for now  Christmas will keep you busy until you get your dates  It's all very exciting now that your dream is finally coming true xxx
                                                            Helen xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Great news And.,

How about a ticker to your DH's birthday !!


----------



## popsi

Hi girls

we have just had the call we have been waiting for..


WE HAVE A SOCIAL WORKER !!!!!!

Homestudy starts on 26th January, we are her only clients so she hopes to finish it in 7 weeks !!!! we thought 6 months....OMG we are so happy ..

Off out tonight to celebrate John's birthday with friend who are also our referees for the adoption so i think its gonna be one crazy night 

A very happy couple xxx


----------



## KellyG

Oh popsi thats fantastic news huni!


----------



## Laura36

Well done Popsi, that's amazing and 26th Jan will be here before you know it!

xx


----------



## ebonie

AWW   popsi that is brilliant news hunnie omg seven weeks   u could be going to panel by may or maybe earlier ohh im so pleased for you both, You have a brilliant night and celebrate in style   lots of love emmaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

thats fantastic news popsi. so so very pleased for you. congratulations


----------



## miriam7

wow popsi that is brilliant news ...hope you enjoy your night out hunny you deserve it


----------



## kara76

wow wow wow

that is amazing hunni

7 weeks no way no way woo hoo, this is great news


----------



## ANDI68

ANDI68 said:


> Great news And.,
> 
> How about a ticker to your DH's birthday !!


Been reading back the posts and I must have had some wine on this one    sorry I hadn't read your news hunni just read you needed another ticker ......


----------



## popsi

lol .. dont worry Andi, my ticker comment was ages ago, my news only came yesterday   

thanks everyone once again for your messages x


----------



## ebonie

Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow popsi and john


----------



## kara76

loads and loads of luck (not that you will need it)

hope it goes well hunni


----------



## Queenie1

good luck popsi. i'm sure everything will go well


----------



## popsi

thanks girls .. we are pretty nervous now but excited too, we have to take Popsi back in to vets tomorrow as her haematoma is back   but the gonna try draining it before operating if it fails again ! so take her in tomorrow morning and pick her up early afternoon .. as if i dont have enough to worry about hey  

will let you know how it goes, your good wishes are sooooo appreciated


----------



## spooks




----------



## Queenie1

oh popsi so sorry to popsi is poorly again hope they can sort it our this time. 

you are bound to be nervous but you will be fine tomorrow.


----------



## Jule

Popsi so sorry to hear that popsi haematoma is back hopefully draining it will be enough this time.  Look forward to hearing how tomorrow goes


----------



## kara76

aww poor popsi

your vet sounds good so hope that this time its all successful hun


----------



## Laura36

Popsi, good luck I'm sure you'll be perfect.  Can't wait to hear how it goes tomorrow.  Also hope popsi gets better this time.


----------



## miriam7

popsi   for tomorrow im sure it will be fine ..hope dog popsi gets sorted out and gets better soon


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck - will be thinking of you. 

Hope popsi is on the mend soon


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck today Mr & Mrs Popsi xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

Not long to go popsi   i remember when i had my visit omg i was so nervous, that soon changes though  !
I hope popsi gets well soon


----------



## popsi

hi girls

thanks for all your lovely messages of support, she has not long left, to be honest i am feeling very overwhelmed and shell shocked  , ,  but hoping that will change as we go along, its just she has given us so much things to do as we will not see her for three weeks, it will take a day or two to sink in ! John is totally oposite and is buzzing lol

Its not the adoption thats scary its the competencies (ebonie HELP LOL) 

Off for some wine now i think 

And xx


----------



## Laura36

Well done, sounds like all went well.  Have a big glass of wine, chill out then get excited!!


----------



## Jule

How exciting Popsi things are certainly moving forward now.  Enjoy your wine and relax before you start your competencies.  What are the competencies?


----------



## kara76

i think deserve a bottle

i am sure ebonie will help you huni


----------



## ANDI68

Whoo Hoo ... you're on the road    

You will be fine I am sure

I'm so happy for you both xx


----------



## Queenie1

well done popsi enjoy your wine. things are going well for you


----------



## miriam7

another hurdle over with popsi    whats competencies !


----------



## Jule

Popsi what competencies do you have to do?


----------



## ebonie

Popsi may i ask a question!!
what the heck is competencies ??
I cant remember from when i was going through the process  !!


----------



## popsi

lol.. ebonie, its your portfolio and evidence of everything you can do, what you are etc ... remember now (hope so i need your heeeelllllppppp !!!!)


----------



## popsi

just popping on to let anyone interested know we had our second homestudy visit today and it all went really well, the social worker was pleased with all our work we had done  , we now have loads more to do for next week, it just seems to be flying by now and its getting more real and exciting (and scary) by the day

thanks to all you girls who have helped support us thought the whole journey so far


----------



## ebonie

yay things are moving nicely for you both popsi   fab for you, 
Im so glad everything went well today as well !!
Whens your next visit ??


----------



## popsi

next visit Tuesday hun now  , its flying x

thanks xx


----------



## ebonie

omg thats good in it wont be long and ur visit will be over!! 
Did ur sw say when she is hoping u get to panel ??


----------



## popsi

well she is making weekly visits to us now as a couple and week after next we see her 3 times !! once as a couple and our 2 single ones, and said we will have about 8 visits or thereabout ! they have panel twice a month so she did mention spriing time if all goes to plan


----------



## ebonie

aww thats fabolous popsi its brillliant it smoving along quick for you hun


----------



## kara76

omg that is amazing news woo hoo

i can see a massive smile on your face


----------



## miriam7

o my thats soon!   im sooo exited for you


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo excellent news, it getting so close now. Well done both x


----------



## Queenie1

brill news popsi so pleased for you both


----------



## Laura36

Well done popsi & DH!!  Bet you're so excited it's moving really fast.  When do you get to know you're approved?


----------



## spooks

so pleased it's all going well


----------



## miriam7

popsi hows it going   ? i see you said you have sw on thursday for your single appoinment when does hubby have 1? whats next after that ...


----------



## popsi

hi miriam

yes i do have my single appointment on thursday in the afternoon, hubby already had his last week, went very well, we have another 4 or 5 visits now and hopefully go to approval panel in May, then just wait to be matched with a suitable child, its all going very quick now, meeting up with another couple from our course on Friday so that will be good, we can compare notes  

Thanks for asking honey xxx hope your well


----------



## miriam7

wow things are moving quickly im sure your meet will go fine same as hubbys    thats good you have made freinds with couple of your coarse ..bet you will be waiting to be matched together too


----------



## Queenie1

popsi good luck for your meeting with sw on thurs.

can't believe how quick it is all moving for you. won't be long until your are parents.


----------



## kara76

i can't not believe how quick this is all moving for you

im so excited for you both


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Popsi

How are you hun, glad things are moving very quickly for you both, good luck for your appointment with SW on thurday, just be yourself and you will be fine, if you need any advice, ask, I've been there.  Well 5 weeks ago we got approved, no news of a suitable match yet, but our SW is comming to visit us the end of March for a support visit.

take care and good luck...

Love

crazybabe
xxxx


----------



## spooks

all the best for Thursday Popsi

 hope you get matched soon Crazybabe - hang on in there


----------



## popsi

Hiya girls

Thanks for your support   it means a lot xx

Crazybabe.. i hope you get that much wanted phone call soon to say they have found a perfect match for you honey, thanks for offering assistance to us, i am sure there will be a time soon that i will need some .. as its so mind blowing sometimes.

Love to yo all xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Spooks

How are you, sorry I have not been on this thread for a while, how are you feeling anyway hun, hope all is well.

Well it has gone very quickly from actually the last treatment to getting approved through the adoption for up to 2 children aged between 0-5 + a half years, but this waiting for a suitable match is definatley the worst part of it all, it's lovely to know that after such a long emotional and stressful time we are finally going to be parents but When.....

I will keep you updated, I promise, I have made some wonderful friends on FF and the support i have received I will never forget.

Good Luck with everything, you deserve it.        

take care now

Love

crazybabe


----------



## spooks

It's such an exciting time for you but I can imagine how tricky the wait is and the possibility of 2 LO's    - It's going to be all systems go once you get that call! 
Keep us updated


----------



## miriam7

hope your waits not too long crazbabe


----------



## kara76

hope tomorrow goes well for you hun


----------



## miriam7

yeah good luck ..im sure you will be fine tho


----------



## popsi

thanks girls.. i am a little nervous as i know my single visit will involve talking a bit about my dad which i know will make me  , thankfully she is very nice and understanding xx


----------



## spooks

hope it went well popsi


----------



## popsi

well this mornings appointment went amazingly well and we were really happy with it, but she had to cancel this mornings appointment as she had an emergency, which was a bit gutting but its re-scheduled for Monday so not so bad .. hope your ok spooks, not long left for you at all now xx


----------



## spooks

all's well thanks, and all the best for Monday too  
I am sure you'll sail through everything


----------



## kara76

sorry you weren't able to have your afternoon appointment and missed the meet up

naughtie social worker


----------



## PixTrix

Hope appointment on Monday goes ahead as planned and all goes well x


----------



## ANDI68

Hope things go well for you Monday And x


----------



## Jule

Good luck for Monday, hopefully she wont cancel again.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Queenie1

good luck for monday.


----------



## kara76

hope tomorrow goes well for you hunni


----------



## popsi

Thanks again girls.. your support means the world to me and DH, i know i dont say it enough but it really does xx, we have just done a load of work for our portfolio and have just been through it all and are feeling really pleased with what we have so far xx


----------



## kara76

your a great couple and you deserve this to go without a hitch which it will im sure


----------



## miriam7

good luck for tomorrow you will be fine


----------



## KellyG

Good Luck Popsi, will be thinking of you x


----------



## kara76

how are things hunni?

how is the journey going?

any news on when panel will be?

i hope you are both well.


----------



## popsi

Hi Kara

Provisional date for panel is 20th May, but obviously this could change and be later depending on her progress, we are doing well only 3 visits left for us now, our social worker was due to visit one of our referees today but cancelled as she was ill (in fairness i spoke to her yesterday and she did sound ill !, so i forgive her this once lol)  we are great thanks, Johns job is going really well, so thankfully things are really happy at the moment, off out tomorrow think i may be a little tipsy   

thank you for asking darling, hope your ok too xxxx


----------



## ANDI68

OMG And, that's real soon


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck x


----------



## miriam7

wow thats sooo soon and only 3 meets left !  enjoy the rugby tomorrow and let your hair down you both deserve it


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Just to update you all, it looks as if next week will be our last homestudy visit, and we are going to panel on 20th May (as long as Social Workers have no emergencies), she told us today she is very happy with us and is recommending we be approved for a young baby/toddler, we are happy, excited but still very nervous and counting the days till we go to panel (43days !!!), its not over yet we know that but its going great so far  , thank you all for your support along the way 

xxxxx


----------



## miriam7

oh popsi thats brilliant news i got shivers down my spine   youre going to make wonderfull parents im sooo exited for you both.. not long now


----------



## ebonie

Aww popsi thats brill news hun   oooo i cant believe  how quick its gone hun wshing u loads of luck for panel , not that you will need it


----------



## kara76

popsi and dh this is amazing news and im over the moon for you

wow wow wow how flipping exciting , its gone so very quick


----------



## popsi

thanks girls, yes it gone very quickly, we consider ourselves very very lucky


----------



## PixTrix

Oh well done Popsi, that is fan news


----------



## KellyG

Popsi that is fantastic news huni, i will be counting down with you!!!


xxx


----------



## Queenie1

what brilliant news popsi so pleased for you and dh.

the time will fly by now.


----------



## Laura36

Wow Popsi, that's really fast and such amazing news.  Well done to you and your DH!


----------



## Jule

Fantastic news Popsi, wow not long now.


----------



## popsi

well ladies we have just had our very last homestudy visit !!!! i cant believe that its over so quickly, its been an amazing time and we cant believe that we are one step closer to being parents, we are booked in for panel now on 20th May and hopefully will not be cancelled but if it is it will be early june so not too bad, just    its not cancelled.. so in 34 days time we should(   ) be approved parents

Thanks for all your support ladies, and i so hope you all get your dreams one day whatever way that will be xxxx


----------



## kara76

popsi and dh that is amazing news

omg you are now so so closer and i think panel with go through like a breeze

you are gona make wonderful parent


----------



## KellyG

Woohooo popsi how exciting, can i ask tho, after you become approved whats next?? Im soo pleased for you hun


----------



## popsi

hi kara and kelly thanks xx

kelly.. after panel then they will concentrate on finding us a suitable match with a child, there is no time scale for this could be a week could be a year.. but however long it takes we will be parents, and during the wait DH and me are gonna really concentrate on enjoying ourselves and being a happy fun loving couple after the years of sh!t we have been though


----------



## ANDI68

That's fab news Popsi and DH.  You must be on cloud 9 

Well done xxx


----------



## miriam7

thats wonderfull news popsi   im sooo pleased for you both 34 days isnt long at all ...and i pray you wont have a long wait to be matched


----------



## PixTrix

Yippee what fantastic news. Well done both x


----------



## Sam76

Brilliant news Popsi - sure that the time will continue to fly... fingers crossed that you get that match really soon xx congrats to you and DH- here's to special times ahead and the fun and good times you deserve x x keep us posted with how things go xx


----------



## popsi

hi girls

just thought i would let you all know, our panel for 20th May has been cancelled and we dont have a new date yet, hoping it wont be too long but you never know with these things, we were told to expect it, but i want another date now to work towards, posting in here not to bring any of the threads down


----------



## kara76

oh hun i am sorry but try not to get too down, remember your closer than ever and everything happens for a reason and this could give you the time to get your illness sorted

keep your chin up, delays suck but remember its a delay not the end, the end happens when you have that little one with you which i don't think you be that far away


----------



## ANDI68

Aww Popsi how disappointing for you both.

Try and remember how positive this journey has been for you but I know this little blip is bound to be upsetting.  I hope you get a new date soon because when we have a date for things it gives us focus.

Are you feeling any better today hun?


----------



## ebonie

Aww popsi im so sorry you have had the panel cancelled   i hope they give you a date soon hun ,   that its the june panel


----------



## popsi

thanks girls.. feel like a drama queen now, posted that when i got in and was really fed up, but feeling better about it now, nothing we can do its out of our hands, DH just rung me now and said he has booked day off Thursday and gonna go for a really nice expensive meal somewhere late afternoon then we gonna go and watch the Ospreys play rugby in the evening (or if we dont get to the rugby we gonna watch it in pub lol) ! ... and on the weekend we off out Saturday for meal again and Sunday to the Cinema.... he really is the best  

andi.. feeling ok, thankfully no more attacks of terrible pain only slight niggles so i am    they have it wrong and it is the bacterial infection


----------



## Queenie1

so sorry popsi   that you get a date soon to focus on.


what a wonderful hubby enjoy your time with him cos before long you will be a family.


----------



## PixTrix

Oh sorry Popsi, I know every setback is upsetting. Hope you get another appointment soon and you are feeling better x


----------



## miriam7

sorry its delayed popsi hopefully they will give you another date thats not to far away


----------



## ANDI68

Hiyah Popsi,

Did you get your results today?


----------



## miriam7

how are you popsi ? have you been given another date yet ?  did you watch channel 4 program last night on adoption ..theres 1 tonight and tomrrow too ...thought the panels looked scary but little girl with them at the end was brill


----------



## popsi

Hiya Miriam

Yes we have had a visit tonight from our Social Worker and have another date of 23rd June    it goes ahead then, yes seen the programme last night, we were totally reassured by our SW today that panel will NOT be like that lol.. she said its not have as scary, to be honest i did not think it was too bad anyway watching that, there were issues surounding the family that had to be addressed, i thought the Mother was a lot more scarey than to panel LOL !! 

How are you and your adorable little one doing xxx


----------



## kara76

woo hoo a new date to work towards and its not far away hunni


----------



## ebonie

good luck for the 23 june popsi


----------



## alegria

Hi Popsi  

Just wanted to wish you good luck for the 23 June, have everything crossed for you & DH      

Alegria xx


----------



## miriam7

thats good not too long to wait..bet you cant wait


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Popsi x


----------



## kara76

how was your appointment hun? hope it went well


----------



## kara76

popsi hope your op went well


----------



## popsi

went ok.. took over 2 hours though and was only supposed to take 30 mins.. the scarring from my previous ops caused problems and the gallbladder was very inflammed and stone too large to come through so they had to smash it !! so feeling pretty rough todayxxxx


----------



## spooks

take care popsi


----------



## kara76

ouch hun sounds painful


----------



## Taffy Girl

Get Well Soon Popsi x


----------



## Queenie1

popsi that sounds painful. get well soon and take care


----------



## miriam7

hope your not in too much pain and recover soon


----------



## PixTrix

Wishing you a speedy recovery Popsi


----------



## kara76

popsi how you feeling


----------



## popsi

hi ladies

I am still very sore but more mobile thankfully... well we had our prospective adopters report form today.. and OMG !! it was amazing our social worker had written 20 pages about us and it was simply fantastic i have    all afternoon (happy tears of course) and thats no mean feat with 5 holes in your belly i tell ya !! so 18 days to go before panel now     we get approved xxx


----------



## Han72

Yaaay Popsi!!!!!  Eeeh I hope that's taken your mind off your op a bit hon! I just KNOW you're gonna get approved!        

xxx


----------



## popsi

nix.. thanks honey    hope your ok and enjoy having your family with you the weekend xx


----------



## KellyG

OMG 18 days popsi thats fantastic cant believe how fast it has come (bet its not to u tho) We all new u would have a glowing report huni... u deserve it


----------



## kara76

i didn't doubt it hun, it was bound to be good as your a great couple


----------



## ANDI68

Great news And ....    wooo hooo hooo !!!


----------



## spooks

go popsi!


----------



## ebonie

Thats fab news popsi u will fly through the panel hun


----------



## Queenie1

what brill news you are gonna make such wonderful parents


----------



## PixTrix

Fantastic news, congrats


----------



## miriam7

so pleased and not suprised ..you will both make wondefull parents


----------



## popsi

Hi

Just to let you all knolw our panel has been cancelled again, got the upsetting phone call this morning, so its now on the 7th July (i really hope its not cancelled then as this will be the 3rd time)  , feeling pretty fed up right now but onwards and upwards hey xxx

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## kara76

oh hun what a disapointment for you

try and see this time as time to get yourself fully well after your op

hugs


----------



## PixTrix

Oh no Popsi, so unfair. You will get there in the end x


----------



## Laura36

oh no Popsi, that's a pain. Fingers crossed that it'll go ahead in July as planned.  That's not far away now.


----------



## Queenie1

i'm so sorry to hear that, its so unfair. like kara said you have time to recover after your op and july will soon be here


----------



## miriam7

oh no sorry popsi i bet you were all set ... not to far away tho and its on the 7th so gotta be a good sign


----------



## Han72

Oh FFS!!! Popsi hon, I'm sorry they keep messing you around like this!       that they get their act together and you get the green light on 7/7 (lucky number 7!!!)    

xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Aww Popsi hun, I am sorry ... hope you aren't too disappointed


----------



## popsi

thanks girls.. we are gutted but hoping the 7's will be lucky for us   , thank you all for your lovely thoughts

Andi ..    

We have a really busy few weeks coming up now, we have a wedding night next week, then I have a hen party week after, then a wedding all day week after, then panel   .. so hoping time will go quickly for us and we get there this time xxx


----------



## Miranda7

I reckon they'll offer you two for the price of one as they've made you wait!

Sorry you've had to wait though sweetpea.

xzxxxxxxxx


----------



## spooks

good things come to those that wait - a very annoying phrase but only one i could think of     hope it comes around soon


----------



## kara76

popsi whats news?

it can't be long now


----------



## popsi

Hi Kara

Panel is Tuesday    it doesnt get cancelled, all seems ok this time, be glad when its here now though as we are ready to move on from this part to the next

xx


----------



## Cath34

The very best of luck Popsi, its time now. Its been such a long process for you. Good luck for Tues.


----------



## kara76

i am praying for you and john hunni

this is so your time


----------



## Queenie1

good luck popsi for tuesday really hope all goes well.


----------



## popsi

thanks ladies   will keep you all updated with events x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck for Tuesday Popsi


----------



## PixTrix

I'm sure Tuesday will go well Popsi, good luck. A social worker told a friend of mine who has been through the process that they don't usually let people get as far as panel if they don't think suitable candidates so should be just a formality. She also said that they really tried their best to make her feel relaxed at panel and wasn't as nerve wracking as anticipated. Looking forward to awaiting news of a match


----------



## Jule

Good luck Popsi for tue im sure once your there it will be fine.  It must be nerve wracking thinking your going to be on show but my friend done it and didnt find it hard because they didnt try to trick them with the questions and she knew the answers because it was how she felt.  Im sure you will be fine-good luck.


----------



## miriam7

oh only 5 days away im sooo exited for you both   is it a morning appoinment ...have a feeling we will all be waiting for a post or text


----------



## popsi

Miriam...its 2.15pm !! imagine how long the morning is gonna be lol


----------



## miriam7

oh no bet you wish it was early lol the mornings going to drag for us all


----------



## Laura36

Loads of luck Popsi for Tuesday.  Miriam is right it's going to be like when we were waiting to hear about Maia's arrival!


----------



## Han72

Oooh 2 more sleeps to go....            


xxx


----------



## kara76

yay yay its monday tomorrow then its tuesday woo goo


----------



## Suzie

Can I just say that I think this thread is great  It is clear you all care about popsi  

Obviously mostly the adoption journey threads are on the adoption boards and other non adoption members dont really venture over there  and it is lovely to see this on your board here 

Popsi - nearly there 
xx


----------



## popsi

thanks girls again  .. nervous and excited now xx

suzie.. they are an amazing bunch of girls I luv them all xxx


----------



## kara76

suzie

popsi and john are a wonderful couple and we all love them and they do deserve this

i think its gona be an emotional few days so get the tissues ready


----------



## miriam7

being nervous is bound to be normal..im going to be nervous for you both


----------



## Happy Mummy

Just seen this thread, so would like to wish you Popsi  all the best for Tuesday , and lots of      and     sent your way  

Future Mummy


----------



## spooks

al the best Mr and Mrs Popsi


----------



## ebonie

I will be thinking of you both tomorrow popsi ,    My panel seems so long ago now   4 and a half years for me   but i can still remember the nerves kicking in big time


----------



## Queenie1

all the best for tomorrow popsi i'm sure it will all go wonderfull. will be thinking of you and look forward to hearing your good news.


----------



## kara76

oh yes oh yes its the big day tomorrow

i will be thinking of you both


----------



## popsi

oh ladies thank you so much, I cant believe its finally here, I have just come home from work now and  the nerves have hit me BIG TIME!! the next time I see all my friends from work I will (hopefully) be telling them that we are to become parents in the hopefully near future !!! now that is     and everything in between xx


----------



## kara76

what time is it tomorrow?

i bet your having not bufflerflies but big flying dinosaur, nervous energy can be a postive thing

have you got the champers on ice? cause if not put some on cause your gona need it


----------



## popsi

its at 2.15pm.. we have 2 bottles of champers in the fridge and about half a dozen wine lol.. table booked for 6.30am in restaurant, just got to hope it goes to plan now       xx


----------



## kara76

im sure it will 

stay postive


----------



## Cath34

Good Luck Popsi   xx


----------



## KellyG

Good luck popsi


----------



## miriam7

for tomorrow you so deserve this ..will be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Laura36

Popsi & DH, wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow. Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight.  We'll all be hooked tomorrow afternoon waiting to hear from you!

Can someone text me as I'm in Birmingham all day and won't get online?  (Kara, Miriam, Ebonie I think you all have my mobile)

So excited for you Popsi


----------



## PixTrix

Wishing you so much luck Popsi


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well the big day is finally here for you Popsi....  
Just wanted to wish you both all the luck in the world for this afternoon. I'll be thinking and   for you. 
Try and relax and be youselves and you will be fine.


----------



## josiejo

Wishing you the best of luck for today Popsi  
xx


----------



## kara76

my lovely friend

i am thinking of you both today and can not wait for your news


----------



## popsi

thank you girls... we are both so nervous and feeling sick.. 3 hours seems to long away at the moment ! i had a dream they said no


----------



## Suzie

Popsi remember your sw would not take you to panel if she thought you wouldnt get a yes 

x

ps I was physically sick before ours  We had approval and matching for C on same day! and panel chair cried when she told us it was a yes and C was ours


----------



## popsi

suzie thank you .... she is backing us 100% with no issues (her words not mine lol) xx


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you Pospi, I hope you are ok and the morning isn't passing too slowly!


----------



## kara76

Suzie said:


> Popsi remember your sw would not take you to panel if she thought you wouldnt get a yes
> 
> x
> 
> ps I was physically sick before ours  We had approval and matching for C on same day! and panel chair cried when she told us it was a yes and C was ours


i agree and wow what a success story suzie

will you have time to pop back and tell us this afternoon?


----------



## popsi

aww suzie thats so lovely    thank you for sharing it with us xx

kara yes honey i will have time to come back on after, i will text you anyway, we are coming home for champers (hopefully !!!) and then out for meal at 6.30pm xx how are you today darling xx


----------



## kara76

i can not wait to hear your news

im ok mate, just had a proper crap day yesterday after a lovely few days!


----------



## miriam7

not long now hope your not that nervous that your sick like suzie   will have fingers crossed for you


----------



## ebonie

Wishing you loads of for panel not that u need it hun big hugs to you both ,xxxxxx


----------



## popsi

going to get ready now, forced a bit of food down to calm nerves, but very scared now

em thanks for the phone call darling it meant a lot xxx 

text you later girls


----------



## popsi

Hi Ladies

Well for those of you that dont already know, we have been approved for one child age 0-3 years with the possibility of siblings at a later date.

I burst into tears and hugged our social worker then she was almost in tears, it was a fantastic feeling

Champers is open now, before we go out later

Thank you all for your help and support, I will be needing it also on our wait for matching

Love you all so much 

xxxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh wow Popsi, I have tears of joy falling for you, so very happy and pleased for you both  

Really well done, enjoy your champers and meal, you truely deserve to celebrate in style.

We'll all be here with you awaiting of news of a match, hope it is a quick match.


----------



## miriam7

so pleased for you both   good age you have been approved for too ...hope the wait is quick you will be great parents


----------



## kara76

amazing news

i am so over the moon for your both, at long last you will be parents soon

woo hoo, toast to both

i have water as in work lol


----------



## alegria

Wonderful news!!!! Really happy for you both!!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Congratulations to you both - what wonderful news - so, so pleased for you both ..... a few tears of joy here too. 
Enjoy your bubbly and your night out - and I'll raise a glass of pineapple juice to you both - what with being PUPO and all that  
Hope its only a short wait until your perfect match is found 
x


----------



## Suzie

WOOOO HOOOO  

So pleased for you 

Enjoy being a mummy and daddy to be 

I hope the wait is a short one  

xx


----------



## KellyG

Popsi that is fantastic im crying while writing this im well pleased huni, u will be a fantastic mum...


----------



## ebonie

Its fantastic news popsi        i am so happy for you both hun enjoy ur and you meal tonight hun


----------



## Queenie1

what fantastic news i'm so happy for you both enjoy your champagne and your evening out.


----------



## Jule

Congratulations Popsi i have been thinking about you today hoping it would be good news.  I am so very pleased for you both.  How exciting, not long til you will be a family


----------



## spooks

CONGRATULATIONS POPSI - so very pleased for you, one lucky little person is going to be all yours very soon!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Popsi,

I just heard your news and am so thrilled for you both, what a fantastic thing to look forward to. You remind us all that this journey is about getting a family not a baby so you are a real inspiration to us.  

Mrs T


----------



## josiejo

Congratulations Popsi, that is such wonderful news 
Jo x


----------



## Cath34

Congratulations Popsi, great news. Hope you are still celebrating!!!!   xx


----------



## siheilwli

Fantastic news Pops, really pleased for you both.
Cat
x


----------



## Laura36

Popsi & DH, well done both.  Amazing news!  Hope you don't have to wait long for the match now.


----------



## popsi

Hiya 

Just to update and let everyone know that we have had our official letter from the decision maker today so we are 100% approved prospective adoptive parents... its weird timing as this very day last year we underwent our final IUI after having our ICSI cancelled due to lack of response, we were both gutted and said in haste we would try again after a holiday, but as you all know we went on holidays and both decided that we wanted to be parents and having a pregnancy was not everything to us and that the adoption road was one we wanted to follow (and should have after the first failure.. but clinic dangled carrots etc ...) we dont for a minute regret the choice we have made, in fact this last week has been the happiest of our lives and in total contrast to the sadness of last year.

I never thought we would be preparing a nursery, looking in mothercare etc...  

Ok sorry to ramble.... just feel so happy right now 

  that everyone gets their dreams no matter what path we follow

Love you all xxxx


----------



## Laura36

Popsi, that's wonderful that you're confirmed and official now it's in writing.  What a lovely story!  I'm so pleased for you both.   

I wish my DH would consider adoption as I'd be keen to do that if our final cycle fails next month.  He's fixed on having a child that looks like me!  I say better to have one at all than none.


----------



## Queenie1

ah popsi so so very happy for you. your post brought a tear to my eye with happyness

laura sorry to hear that dh won't consider adoption perhaps in time he might change his mind. have you thought about just getting some info on it. i phoned and my local authority sent me some info.


----------



## ANDI68

Pospi and DH you know how happy I am for you both


----------



## popsi

thanks everyone.. hope you dont mind me saying how we are feeling, thats why i post in here not to upset anyone, it may also help anyone considering this journey in the future xx


----------



## Queenie1

i'm so happy for you my tear was of happyness for you. it is a very exciting time for you both. i hope you don't have to wait long to be matched.


----------



## spooks

Popsi   I think this thread is really helpful for other people and I'm sure will be a great support to those considering adoption. 
That first glimpse of a mothercare catalogue - knowing you* WILL * be buying something from it for your LO(s) very soon is so exciting and unbelievable! 

There are many ways to make a family, I know from first hand experience and I never dreamed me and DH would have a baby the way we did believe me  but once your child comes home to you they are yours completely however they found you. 
And Laura - your Dh may not want to contemplate adoption right now but if circumstances change or given time and space he may think differently. I needed a lot of time and persuasion to go ahead with our tx.  

Much love to everyone else reading/posting here, hope you are all well and i think of you all lots even though i don't post on the other thread anymore.


----------



## miriam7

im over the moon for you popsi its mad how much things can happen and change in a year   enjoy your shopping just dont spend too much


----------



## kara76

popsi said:


> thanks everyone.. hope you dont mind me saying how we are feeling, thats why i post in here not to upset anyone, it may also help anyone considering this journey in the future xx


this is your thread hunni , you must always speak the truth

your gona make a wonderfull mummy and daddy, it really brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## ebonie

sorry im late reading this hun, So pleased you have ur letter , Its mad isnt it how quick ur lifes turn around , I bet you havent stopped reading the letter have u   big hugs to you both you know how excited i am for you both


----------



## ANDI68

How are things progressing popsi?  I've been wondering how you are


----------



## popsi

Hiya Andi

I was only thinking of you today hun xx things are on a standstill at the moment, its very frustrating but to be expected, one of our friends from the course has been matched so hopefully thats a start, they had a slightly older child so expect to wait less really... am gonna ring tomorrow to see if there is any news

Thanks for asking hun.. i will email/text you over the next couple of days

xx


----------



## kara76

deffo call and see if they have any kind of update for you

hope your match comes soon hun


----------



## ANDI68

Hoping the wait isn't too long for you both, you are so close now  Speak to you soon huni x


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you soon get your match Popsi


----------



## Happy Mummy

Popsi,
Thinking of you and sending you lots of      for tomorrow when you call  
Future Mummy


----------



## popsi

thanks girls.. it means a lot.. i dont know why i am ringing them as it will be same story of no news   but it makes me feel better xxx


----------



## PixTrix

It will make you feel better checking. Not sure if it works the same way for you, but when my friend got approved to be a long term foster carer. She was sent regular magazines with potential children in that she could enquire about. Do you get these?


----------



## miriam7

good things come to those who wait


----------



## popsi

pix.. yes we get them, but there are a lot of much older children in them and ethnic also with quite serious health problems, but we do go through them with a find toothcomb every month  

again girls thanks xxx


----------



## Han72

Hey Popsi sweets  

sending you       for the call today, you ever know honey        

Love Nix
xxx


----------



## Queenie1

popsi hope the call went well and they can give you some positive news


----------



## kara76

hoping it was a postive phone call


----------



## popsi

hi girls.. it was an ok kind of call LOL ! ... our profile is with a childs social worker but so are others.. not over confident we will hear anything but good to see we are being looked at.. was the little boost we needed for now xx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Future Mummy


----------



## kara76

it is great they are looking at you hun, its certainly a start


----------



## miriam7

thats good news popsi shows your not forgot about


----------



## Han72

Good stuff honey, that's what we like to hear!     

xxx


----------



## popsi

well since 11am this morning our world has been turned upside down !! had a phone call and visit from our social worker about a little one and meeting their social worker on Monday.. there is a possibility that there is one other family being considered at this stage too but wont know till Monday... if all goes ok and we are matched they want to move quite quickly... dont really want to say much more at this stage as by Tuesday it could all be over, was not gonna mention it as afraid to jinx things but DH thought i should tell you all ....


----------



## Taffy Girl

Will keep everything crossed and say lots and lots of      for you.
Hope this could be the one


----------



## Happy Mummy

OMG POPSI! I will be crossing everything for you and your DH                      ,
OH I so hope it works!          

Future Mummy


----------



## popsi

thanks ladies.. we are terrified !! xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Oh! Oh! So excited for you!


----------



## Laura36

Oooh, Popsi I am being very quietly excited for you and DH.  Know what you mean about not saying anything, I'm normally like that too.  But this is brilliant news.  I have everything crossed for you & DH over the next few days hun.


----------



## kara76

telling us wont change anyting and im staying mega postive for your both....you so deserve the wait to be over


----------



## popsi

huge thank yous.. just wish i knew if we were the only ones or not ... ARGH !!! how many hours till monday lol x


----------



## kara76

deep breathes and a large glass of vino might help you over the next 72 hours well just over lol


----------



## popsi

lol thanks hun.. things must be bad i cant even stomach alcohol tonight    .. gonna go up to bed soon to read and try to chill.. hubby in work so too much thinking time lol


----------



## kara76

jeez your nerves must be shot lol


----------



## miriam7

oh yes fab news!! im really exited for you both ...wishing you lots and lots of luck   ... this weekends going to drag now!


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo I have everything crossed for you. Thanks for telling us always awaiting news!


----------



## ebonie

Aw popsi thats fab news ,    for monday for you hun , Remember if you and j are meant to be this little ones mummy and daddy it will be hun , i WILL be waiting for the news on monday


----------



## Happy Mummy

Popsi, how are you this morning? I hope you managed to sleep!


----------



## josiejo

Thats great news popsi, got my fingers firmly crossed for you.


----------



## Queenie1

popsi that is great news have everything crossed for you both. hope the weekend goes quick for you.


----------



## kara76

how are you today?

has time slowed down? i hope not


----------



## popsi

hi girls... today has been the longest day ever .. but thankfully i have fab friends who took me out for a fantastic lunch and we had a good chat (only 3 people in work know about Monday!) ..but i got no sleep at all last night so going to have an hour now as Dh is in work till 10.30pm and i know when he gets home we are gonna be up half the night talking again xxx


----------



## Cath34

Wow Popsi, wishing you the very best of luck for Monday.


----------



## kara76

i bet hun, lots of talking and thinking over the weekend


----------



## Shellebell

for you both hun (well all 3 of you  )


----------



## Queenie1

popsi hope you get some sleep tonight and once tomorrow it here it won't be long then,. wishing all the luck in the world for good news on monday


----------



## Taffy Girl

Another day over - only 2 more sleeps.
Hope you have a lovely weekend - and an even better Monday


----------



## kara76

how are you today hun?

hope the day goes quick and x factor tonight yay


----------



## popsi

another sleepless night when we eventually went to bed... painting all the nursery today and tomorrow so hopefully that will take up a bit of time, and our friends coming over for a bit this pm with their little boy dressed up lol.. so that will pass an hour or so ... has time stopped or is it only in this house LOL !! xx thanks for your support girls means the world.. just keep thinking this time next week it could all be a distant memory


----------



## kara76

try and stay postive hun, if it is meant to be it will be and you know this.

sounds like you have a nice evening planned

so what colours are you doing the nursey?


----------



## popsi

I know and i understand that whatever happens will be for all the right reasons..in my sensible head I know this and was prepared for this, but in my mad crazy want to be a family of 3 head its not washing lol ! .. the nursery will be very pale cream on 3 walls with a kind of darker biscuit colour on one wall, keeping it very neutral and will decorate with prints etc to personalise when we know more.. !


----------



## kara76

the nursey sounds lovely hun

in understand the crazy feelings hun, its hard isnt it and i will be praying this is your time


----------



## PixTrix

wishing the time away for you for tomorrow to come Popsi. Thinking of you and praying this is your time x


----------



## spooks

all the best


----------



## Suzie

aww Popsi I have been away and only just seen your update   

I have everything crossed for tomorrow  and I am sooo praying this is the little one for you 
( tomorrow is important day for us also as we have fostering panel to be reapproved to start fostering again after C's adoption so praying its a great day all round  )

Thinking of you and hope todays goes quickly for you 
xxx


----------



## ANDI68

I will be eagerly awaiting your news Popsi.  Hoping 'dreams' come true  

 both xx


----------



## kara76

popsi will be thinking of you both tomorrow

i hope tomorrow is an amazing day for you


----------



## ebonie

Popsi i hope tomorrow will be fab for you hun massive hugs to you both


----------



## Queenie1

popsi will have everything crossed for you. hope tomorrow brings you wonderful news.


----------



## popsi

thank you to each and everyone one you... it will be later in the week before we know anything more... and if this does not work i guess its all experience  

suzie.. good luck for you too honey xx


----------



## Cath34

Best of luck for tomorrow Popsi.


----------



## josiejo

Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

Loads of luck x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

A lurker here, lol! Wishing you loads of luck this week Popsi. x 

Mrs T


----------



## crazybabe

Good luck for tomorow popsi, I will be thinking of you.

crazybabe


----------



## miriam7

good luck popsi and you suzie


----------



## lucky_mum

Popsi - good luck for tomorrow sweetheart    - will be thinking of you loads!    
          

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for today popsi               

Suzie good luck for you as well


----------



## kara76

suzie good luck

popsi and J all the very best for today, im thinking of you both


----------



## popsi

hi girls.. thanks for all your good wishes, well today went well but there is also another family being visited for the child too.. so we wont know till next week if we are proceeding or not, its so heartbreaking having to do this part, nothing could prepare us for it, i feel very very     now as we have been told a lot about the little one and i want he/she to be living in our nursery now.. sorry its a bit of a me post, apologies for not posting earlier but had to go straight to work after the meeting, at the moment I feel that we will not be chosen and prefer to think this as its a form of damage limitation but i know we will find it hard if it happens... please    for me girls xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Popsi please don't apologise for a me post, this is your thread and I'm sure everybody is so greatful that we can share some of your special journey with you   I will say lots of extra special   for you.


----------



## kara76

a me post it what is needed from you hunni and we are all here to support you

i am gona pray so hard for you both and i hope that this will be your time and i really hope you cope ok with the coming week


----------



## Suzie

I will be thinking of you and  that this is the match for you xxx


----------



## popsi

thanks girls where would i be without you all xxxx


suzie.. whats your news honey??


----------



## Suzie

It was a yes for us Popsi  So we await the call for next child  
Thanks for asking 

x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Popsi -  a huge  and a million   for you. 
I sooooooo hope that this is your time ........ but if its not to be then its because there is a more perfect child waiting somewhere for you both. 

Suzie - great news. Well done.


----------



## kara76

suzie thats great news

popsi so will it be a yes or no next week? sorry i dont know how it all works


----------



## popsi

suzie.. thats fab honey xx your very special to do that 

kara.. we will just know if we proceed to the next step on another long road, but once a family is chosen arrangements will be made for that family to eventually have the little one... so HUGE step x


----------



## ebonie

Popsi dont apologise for the me post hunnie this is about you , You know how i feel hunnie i am hoping and praying that this little one will be urs and j , I am here if u want to phone me for anything              

Suzie Congratulations, hun  glad everything went ok today


----------



## kara76

yeah a massive step

its such a long road and i so know you will make it....sending tons and tons of postive vides your way


----------



## miriam7

will be praying for you popsi ...really hope you will be chosen to make this little one happy    well done suzie


----------



## Cath34

I'm   for you Popsi. I really hope this is your time. xx


----------



## Queenie1

popsi, don't apologise for the me post as the others have said this is your thread. i will be saying my prayers for you.   and hope that the little one is the one for you. sending you and dh the strength to get through this week.

   

suzie congrats brill news.


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Suzie


----------



## Jule

Popsi i just read your post.  Its a horrible time, but things are moving forward and if this child is not for you im sure you will have one very soon as they are obviously keeping your profile at the top.  Ill keep everything crossed for you that this is the one    

Suzie great news you have been accepted as foster carers, who knows you could have a child very soon.


----------



## Laura36

Popsi, hope you and DH are doing ok?  Will they let you know on Monday next week?  It's horrible to have to wait so long.  I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Boomy

Hey Popsi, happened to stumble across your post and couldn't believe my eyes.  I'm praying for you that everything will work out for the best.  I truely hope that this is your time hun, you deserve it so much.  I know exactly how you and your DH must be feeling right now with everything up in the air, been there done that.    But hang in there sweety.       

Sending you lots and lots of       from me tonight.  

Love Boomy xx


----------



## popsi

Hi Laura.. we will know "sometime next week"   what that means who knows xx thanks for your message xx

boomy.. thanks honey, it means a lot to me, and I know your know what its like, i was looking at pictures of charlotte on ** she is growing so fast  

love to you all xxx another day begins... we seem to have resigned ourselves to the fact it wont be us now as a form of self preservation lol.. but i have had lots of fab messages and support and we know if its not this time it will be sometime in the future and then it will be the right match.. still    for now tho xxx


----------



## popsi

hi everyone.. well another day down and still no news (although not expecting it till next week still live in hope) . . . time seems to be on stop at the moment, oh well at least I have finished with now till monday and DH has too so gonna have a few nice days together, off for a meal tonight with some of the girls from the Adoption course so can vent a bit then... see you all later thanks for your support once again xxxx


----------



## kara76

enjoy your emal hun and time off work will help the time go a little quicker


----------



## Boomy

popsi said:


> we know if its not this time it will be sometime in the future and then it will be the right match.. still   for now tho xxx


Great attitude Popsi...  and I am still praying for now.      

Love Boomy xx


----------



## Jule

popsi really hope you have some news sonn im   it wont be long.  enjoy your evening tonight


----------



## miriam7

hoping time goes a bit quicker now you are of work ...im so nervous and exited for you i cant imagine how you two must be feeling


----------



## kara76

hope you had a lovely evening hun and enjoyed your meal

its almost the weekend yay


----------



## ebonie

Popsi i am willing hun for you to have news soon    and praying that its good news    If this little one is meant to be hun it will happen i know it sounds stupid but believe me j was meant to be for us we are his forever mammy and daddy    

And one day wether its next week next month next year you will be saying the same things , I think things happen in life to test us and this waiting game is a big test for you and j, So what ever news you have hun keep ur chin up


----------



## Queenie1

popsi hope your enjoyed your meal. keep positive and i hope you hear some good news soon. thinking of you and sending


----------



## miriam7

not long now popsi what you got planned for weekend ?


----------



## popsi

miriam.. the hardest part is we have no idea how long the wait will  be... weekend .. hmm drinking eating and rugby lol !


----------



## Taffy Girl

Sounds like my kinda weekend popsi  
Hope you enjoy and that it takes your minds off things -      and   you have good news this week


----------



## kara76

hiya mate

you got vino ready for x factor?


----------



## popsi

hiya kara.. yes been on it already for the rugby lol .. bit piddled really


----------



## kara76

i saw your FBpost lol

bet it was cold at the rubgy, unless you were watching in a pub as it was freezing at the drifting


----------



## popsi

its freezing in the stadium with the roof closed... glad i was watching it at home in the warm lol


----------



## kara76

lol so you were nice and toastie then lol

saying that i sat in a car alot of the time, close to the track lol


----------



## PixTrix

Hope next week brings you good news Popsi


----------



## Queenie1

popsi hope you hear some good news this week.


----------



## kara76

one more sleep huni


----------



## popsi

thanks girls.. dont know what day we will hear for sure, no guarantees its tomorrow, i am feeling realy low now, hardly any sleep and just feel it wont be us this time and just want to know so we can look to the future, its so bl00dy hard x


----------



## kara76

aww hug, whatever happens you know that if will be your turn whether thats very soon or soon.

i hope you manage to get some rest today and tonight


----------



## miriam7

really hope you hear sooner rather than later ...we are all rooting for you   just remember even if its not this time you will be mum and dad soon


----------



## ebonie

Wishing you both loads of luck for this week hun praying for you


----------



## Han72

Popsi sending you LOADS of                  for the BEST news today!

xxx


----------



## kara76

thinking of you both today


----------



## Suzie

Thinking of you today and hope you hear soon


----------



## popsi

hi girls

thanks again for your support, I am afraid yet again we have no news at all today, no calls or anything... oh well another sleepless night for me and DH again i guess  

Ebonie.. thanks for the call honey it means so much


----------



## Cath34

God Popsi, they dont half make you wait hun!!! Hope you hear soon.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Sending lots of       your way. 
Hope you dont have to wait too much longer  and   that its good news when the call comes 
x


----------



## kara76

oh big poo

did they just say they would call this week? hope you manage to get some sleep tonight


----------



## PixTrix

Hope tomorrow will bring some news


----------



## Queenie1

popsi hope you hear some good news soon.


----------



## miriam7

praying no news is good news   hang on in there must be nerve wracking!


----------



## Laura36

Popsi, hope you hear something tomorrow and the wait isn't too long


----------



## Han72

kara76 said:


> oh big poo
> 
> did they just say they would call this week? hope you manage to get some sleep tonight


YEAH! Whut she said! WHY do they torture people like this?! Sending you tons of            

xxx


----------



## popsi

hiya ladies

once again no news, spoke to our SW today who is going to try to speak to the childs tomorrow (as she is off today).. so another wait again, wondering if we will every hear at this rate  .. thanks again x


----------



## Queenie1

oh popsi so sorry you still haven't heard. i hope your sw can find things out 2morrow for you.


----------



## Camly

hiya popsi so sorry to hear you are waiting again - ss always seems to be off or on holiday etc    keep positive and i hope you hear something soon.  

lots of love and luck x x x x


----------



## kara76

oh bloody hell this is taking the pee now, you need to know something either way.

hope you get news tomorrow huni


----------



## Taffy Girl

Dont they know we are all waiting on your news?  
Hope you are both bearing up 
Thinking of you x


----------



## Jule

So sorry popsi you still not heard anything. Been thinking of you, hope you get some news tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

Popsi


----------



## miriam7

chin up popsi what will be will be   im thinking they have not ruled you out thats why you have not been told anything


----------



## Queenie1

that you hear good news soon.


----------



## kara76

how are you today hunni?

i hope you get some good news


----------



## popsi

had news today, it was not us this time  , thanks everyone x


----------



## Suzie

Oh Popsi  

I am so sorry this wasn't your time  I know it is not easy but your little one is out there and it will be your time soon  

xxx


----------



## spooks

so sorry popsi    but when you get your LO all this wait will have been worth it   and you won't be able to imagine any other child being with you


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Popsi, I truely am so very sorry. I hope that very soon you can look back with your very special perfectly matched little one in your arns and think that is why this time was not to be   The ball is rolling now, you have been taken into consideration and you soon will again


----------



## kara76

i am so sorry hun.

your time will come


----------



## ebonie

Im so sorry hun


----------



## Happy Mummy

Popsi, I am so sorry    

Future Mummy


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh Popsi - I'm so sorry it wasn't to be this time. Thinking of you and DH. 
There is a perfect match out there for you so hang on in there.  
x


----------



## mimi41

Popsi so sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you and dh


----------



## Mrs Thomas

So sorry Popsi, thinking of you at this tough time


----------



## josiejo

Sorry to hear it wasn't your turn Popsi, my thoughts are with you and your DH


----------



## serenfach

Popsi    

I'm sorry, I don't know anything about the adoption process.. what's the next step?


----------



## Boomy

Oh Popsi I'm so so sorry...      It must have been a hard day for you and your DH.  Hang in there hun, as everyone else has said one day soon you will be holding your baby in your arms, and that LO will be the one... your one.  I'm so sorry it wasn't this LO, but I'm sure it won't be long...                

Love Boomy xx


----------



## miriam7

so sorry popsi ...your time will come there is a child out there for you   was speaking to my brothers friend today who also lost out adopting a child but within a few months the perfect match came and they cant imagine being without her now


----------



## claire1

Popsi I'm so sorry that it wasn't the news you both wanted.  But as the others have said there is a child out there for you both.  Lots of   and   that you have the news that you both want soon


----------



## kara76

popsi i hope your managing to keep your chin up


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thinking of you and sending a big  
x


----------



## Laura36

popsi, I'm so sorry it wasn't your time hun.  I hope it's not too long a wait before your LO finds you


----------



## Queenie1

popsi i'm so very sorry that this one wasn't for you. but your little one is out there for you. hope you and dh are coping


----------



## kara76

popsi how are you hun?


----------



## popsi

hi girls

thanks for your lovely support as always, we are ok, have talked lots and learnt a lot and are much more prepared for the next time, we can now see this little one was not for us and that our time will come when the moment is right,  its still hard waiting but hope and   that our call will come sooner rather than later

thanks again from us both 

xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

you keep your chin up and im sure it will happen soon but can understand how impatient you must be feeling

enjoy this crimbo drinking etc etc cause by next crimbo 2 will become 3...keep your chin up


----------



## Han72

Popsi       

xxx


----------



## popsi

girls.. I so hope you can forgive me for keeping quiet for a few days.... but we have been linked and accepted to go ahead with a match for a baby girl !! she is nine months old and we should meet her end of January all being well... things can still go wrong but hopefully not this time xx sorry i did not tell you girls about the link etc but after last time we had to protect ourselves.... i am on the champagne already !!!!


----------



## Han72

[fly]*WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/fly]


----------



## Laura36

Wow that's amazing!  How lovely to know you may have a baby daughter very soon.  How come you have to wait til end Jan?  Is that just the normal prorcess?

Well done you and DH


----------



## popsi

Laura.. we have to wait for panel... January really is quite soon in the process xx thanks girls i shaking like a leaf


----------



## miriam7

o my god popsi that is wonderfull news   i bet you are both so pleased i knew your perfect match would soon come   what a fab age aswell ...bet you cant wait to meet her


----------



## ebonie

Aww popsi i am so so pleased for you hunnie i had goose pimples when i recieved your message,                            a little baby girl will soon be with u hun ohh god i feel so emotional for you , Takes me back as well from when i had j , Have a wet xmas partying hun cause next year , will be so different yay brilliant


----------



## miriam7

yeah you better get your drink down you now gotta felling you will be celebrating xmas twice


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh Popsi that is such wonderful news ....... Ive got them damn leaky eyes back again 
     that everything goes smoothly (and swiftly!) for you.  
Enjoy the bubbly 
x


----------



## kara76

oh popsi you should see the smile i have on my facve for you both

wow such great news


----------



## popsi

thanks girls... no surprise i am


----------



## kara76

lol your leaking from your eyes? no surprise there

such wonderful news


----------



## Miranda7

ARGGGGGGHHHHHH! RAH!!!!!!! Oh, I am so, so thrilled for you! Hoo-bloody-RAY!!!!

Lor, luv a duck. Squealing with thrilled-ness, so I am!


----------



## Juicy

Popsi, just saw your amazing, exciting news - many many many congratulations!!!!  I'm so happy for you and your dh - roll on January!


----------



## Boomy

OMG hunny, I can't begin to tell you how happy I am for you both.  What an incredible Christmas present (even if you have to wait until January)...  Tears are welling up here too hun.       

Love Boomy xx

PS  make sure you pop over to the Holiday Dreamers thread and let the girls know.  We've got two pg's over there, so I know all the girls are gonna be thrilled to bits for you too.    Lots of babies on the way....


----------



## Camly

[fly]wow!!!!!!! fantastic news.[/fly]

so very pleased for you, your dh and your family. what great news at a special term of year. (i can recommend it highly!)

look forward to hearing more on your *daughter!!! *

Lots of love camly x x x x


----------



## mimi41

Popsi i am soooooooooooooo pleased for you.  I am crying tears of joy for you


----------



## PixTrix

Oh I am so thrilled for you Popsi, my eyes are streaming but with joy


----------



## ANDI68

Fantastico!!!!        A wee addition to the Popsi family.  DH will be out numbered hunni  

Sooo happy for you both  xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy

Popsi, wonderful news!   

Future Mummy


----------



## lucky_mum

YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! 

    

That is just the BESTEST news!!!!!

so happy for you Pops, I really am, you have waited so long and I am sure you and your DH will make wonderful parents to your new baby daughter.    Brilliant.

Hurrah!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations popsi and dh  that is fantastic news well done.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Congratulations on your wonderful news. I bet words cannot describe how happy you are. What a wonderful early Christmas pressie for you and DH. You precious baby daughter will be home with you where she belongs before you know it.

Wonderful news xxxx


----------



## Suzie

Fanbloodytastic news    I am so glad I clicked on your thread  

so pleased you dont have too long a wait for panel 

Awwww I love tingly posts like this


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Popsi, was just lurking and saw your news. How exciting, congratulations ! 

Mrs T
x


----------



## ANDI68

How is your fluffy cloud today Popsi?


----------



## popsi

Thank you all for your lovely kind messages .. no surprise they made me   

well today has been another amazing day.. DH came home from work to find 2 photographs in the mail of the most beautiful little girl in the whole world looking out from them, OMG !!! .... we can confirm there is such thing as love at first sight  .. I dont think there will be any ink on them by the time we get to meet our princess xxx

emotions are running high in the Popsi house... excitement mixed with lots of nerves.. just    all will go ahead ok with no problems now xx


----------



## Miranda7

Ahhhh....


----------



## miriam7

orrr popsi that is so sweet bet you both cant stop looking at her


----------



## popsi

miranda ..  

miriam.. yep .. more gazing constantly lol.. xxx  ... just cant believe something so beautiful is going to be ours xx


----------



## miriam7

a beautiful girl for a lovely couple   bet you cant wait for christmas to be over so you can meet her


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oooooh Popsi - its all just so exciting. So chuffed for you both (well, all three of you, now)  
x


----------



## mimi41

Oh popsi how exciting


----------



## kara76

popsi and dh this is such amazing news and such an exciting time for you all


----------



## siheilwli

Popsi - just caught up with your news - fantastic!!! What a wonderful 2010 you'll have as a family!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Queenie1

popsi that is wonderful to hear i hope your princess is able to come home to you both soon.


----------



## ANDI68

That's so heart warming Popsi  xx


----------



## ebonie

Aw popsi isnt it a  wonderful feeling when u see the picture for first time i carried js around with me everywhere untill i had him !!!

2010 is going to be such a fantastic year for you both


----------



## spooks

popsi - just read your news, i'm so happy for you   
hope all goes smoothly for you from now on, 
january is so nearly here I bet you want to just bypass Christmas
A 9 month old baby - how wonderful, she'll be sooooo sweet, think of all the little things she may be doing - crawling everywhere, saying some words, brushing her little teeth, giving you hugs, your life is about to change forever in the most special way.       
I'm sure you'll make wonderful parents, she's a very lucky little girl


----------



## Jule

OMG Popsi just read your news, how exciting for you, i cant belive you been matched and it wont be long before you have your daughter home with you.  I bet you cant believe it and a little baby it will be wonderful, congratualtions


----------



## Taffy Girl

How you doing Popsi? - hope time is passing quickly for you 
x


----------



## popsi

Taffy

Thanks for asking honey... time is going really fast at the moment and I feel i have so much to to and no time to do it in !!

We meet our little princess' foster carers this week so hopefully that will all go ok and then we can start to tentively start buying a few things, dont want to go overboard as we have to get through panel first  

xxx


----------



## miriam7

oh pops thats brilliant im sure foster mum will like you both and see you will make wonderfull mum and dad


----------



## Queenie1

good luck with foster carers but you wont need it cos they will love you and dh.


----------



## kara76

omg popsi woo hoo

things are gona move so very quick now and you know what, you and J so deserve a lovely little princess and your gona make wonderful parents


----------



## claire1

Popsi thats great news   .

Wishing you all the luck with meeting with the foster carers, but I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## mimi41

Good luck with the meet popsi.  Will you meet the little girl today as well


----------



## popsi

thanks girls

no michelle we wont meet her until panel have agreed and we start intros which will be prob end jan beg of feb x


----------



## miriam7

how did it go popsi?


----------



## Juls78

just noticed your news popsi- congratulations- you so deserve this news!!!!

julsxx


----------



## popsi

well met with our Little Ones foster carer today... OMG it was amazing she truely is a wonderful inspirational lady who we are honored to have met... she was a very warm person an her love and kindness was obvious, we feel so relieved and now excited to be sharing this journey with someone so great !

she told us lots of stories about our princess and we had an album full of photos to look through... amazing      .. cant wait to meet her in the new year


----------



## Suzie

Fab fab fab  

See us foster carers arent all bad 

So glad you got on well and had lots of photos to look at  

xx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Fantastic Popsi - how exciting for you. 
I have so much admiration for foster carers - it must be so difficult to say goodbye to little ones  
Congrats again
x


----------



## kara76

aww popsi

im so pleased it went well and the photo album must be amazing


----------



## PixTrix

oh how very fab Popsi


----------



## Jule

Aaah wow popsi that is so exciting do glad you have met the foster parents and they were lovely and had loads of pics for you.  I am so pleased for you, things will move so quickly for you now.  Bet you are wishing for xmas to be over then you'll be on countdown.


----------



## miriam7

orrr popsi thats wondefull what a woman!  will be so much easier now ..i bet you cant bloody wait!


----------



## mimi41

Fab news popsi i'm so pleased for you.  You'll have to bring little one to one of our meets


----------



## Queenie1

popsi that is wonderful news so pleased for you and dh.


----------



## ANDI68

Thats wonderful news Popsi, glad things are moving along smoothly for you both x


----------



## popsi

Just wanted to pop in today and say a HUGE thank you to all you wonderful ladies for all your support in the last year.. without it DH and me would have found this whole journey a lot more difficult, its been good to know there are people out there some of you I have met and some I havnt who really to care and make such a difference .. I hope one way or another you all achieve your dreams no matter which way they come to you

We also want to wish our beautiful little princess a wonderful Christmas .. hope you have a fantastic time we know you are with wonderful people but we so wish you were home with your Mam and Dad.. never mind only 366 days to go until next Christmas

Much love to everyone

Popsi and DH xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

bless you and j hun and yep only 366 days to go til the best crimbo ever

enjoy the peace cause next year is a whole different ball game


----------



## miriam7

orr popsi heres hoping you could have her home for birthday instead    but next year will fly by sooo quick with little one in house so xmas 2010 will be here before you know it


----------



## Queenie1

reallyn hope your little one is home with you for her first birthday. 2010 is gonna be such a wonderful year for you both. you both deserve this.


----------



## Queenie1

popsi any news yet on when you get to meet your princess.


----------



## popsi

queenie.. not yet honey.. panel is on 18th Jan (  its not delayed).. should be about 2 weeks or so after that.. cant wait now, its been a tough few weeks xx


----------



## Queenie1

i'm sure everything will go fine. just think it won't be long and feb will soon be hear and you will get to meet her. so excited for you.


----------



## mimi41

2010 is going to be your year popsi, wishing all the very best mummy to be


----------



## Jule

Ooh Popsi how exciting it wont be long now.  When is her birthday?


----------



## Sam76

Hi Popsi

So fantastic to catch up with how things have moved on for you.  

I'm sure 2010 will be a very special year. xxx not long to go now... just think how far you've come xxxx


----------



## popsi

Just needed to post this somewhere .. having a bit of a sad day today but also strange its the Anniversary of my dearest Dads death 9 years seems like yesterday.. but in a strange twist of fate seen our social worker today and she has given us all the forms we need to complete to go to panel on 18th January and read more about our princess. . . . so I am thinking that its him looking down and helping us on this journey (well i hope so anyway as with him guiding us i know all will be well)      .. ... hope you all understand just needed to get this down somewhere and this is the best place as I will be printing this off and keeping it when our adoption is complete xxx


----------



## kara76

hunni thoughts are with you and i do believe he made this happen for you today of all days

postive things are ahead and i do believe our lost love ones guide our lives to a certain degree


----------



## Taffy Girl

Popsi - I'm sure you're Dad is looking down on you and letting you know how pleased he is with how things are going for you.    

Wishing you all the best for 18th x


----------



## mimi41

Popsi both my parents are dead and i do believe they are looking down and making nice things happen.  Its tough on anniversaries hun, i am thinking of you!


----------



## PixTrix

so difficult Popsi   your dad is looking down on you x


----------



## miriam7

sending you a big hug popsi it must of been so hard losing your dad   he must be watching over you


----------



## Queenie1

popsi i'm sure your dad is looking down and thinking how proud he is that you are gonna be a mummy.


----------



## kara76

popsi how are you today hunni?


----------



## crazybabe

Popsi - How are you feeling today, it must be a difficult time for you emotionaly at the moment as your going to be a mam and if your like me your start to think and wish that your loved one's who have passed away were here with you to experience your happiness - I'm a great believer in fate, your dad is probably over you and he will be happy for you..... Sorry if this sounds a little strange - I know what I mean.......

Take care Popsi, hold that head up high, your going to be a mammy..

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

hiya crazybabe... i am now in floods of tears after your email... because what you said was so lovely and so true and I totally understand what you mean by it, and i do think my Dad is watching over us and I know that he will be overjoyed at the happiness we are going to have.  

Only 8 more sleeps until panel ( so   it does not get cancelled .. hoping the snow goes!) 

Also another thing I think when people are pregnant and they cry all the time, everyone says its hormones, i honestly dont think it is hormones as I am feeling exactly the same, i think its the whole enormity of being a Mam.. well whatever it is I am tearful lol

Love to everyone xx


----------



## trickynic

Hi Popsi - I have just spent around 40 mins catching up on your amazing story! Best of luck with the adoption and I looking forward to hearing more as you progress


----------



## kara76

8 more sleep woo hoo that is so so close hun

i think yoour right about the crying, its such a massive massive thing becoming a mum and emotions are gona run wild


----------



## Shellebell

You don't just get pg hormones, you also get becoming a Mummy hormones


----------



## PixTrix

so close now Pops good luck, you will have lots of hormones floating about at the mo x


----------



## Queenie1

gosh you are into single figures now. all the best for panel


----------



## Sam76

7 more sleeps now Popsi - exciting!

looks like weather's set to get really rainy at the weekend so the snow shouldn't mess things up for you  hun  

xx


----------



## kara76

think we are all counting down with you hun


----------



## popsi

aww thank you.. you really are an amazing bunch of friends   

yes glad its gonna rain by the weekend so should be all ok   .. just waiting our letter now with times etc on .. hope it arrives tomorrow


----------



## Jule

Ooh popsi its so exciting you are nearly there now.  8 more sleeps and hopefully that will be it.  I am so excited for you cant wait for next week to come for you, bet it cant come quick enough


----------



## kara76

bet you cant wait for that letter

hope time flies for you both. im so excited for you


----------



## shortie66

Popsi  :-

Hope you have that letter delivered tomorrow sweetheart


----------



## popsi

aww kate thanks honey .. you found me over here   xx

your kindness overwhelms me girls it really does


----------



## Rural Chick

I've found you too and hope your letter arrives safely tomorrow. What an amazing thread this is


----------



## miriam7

hope the weather is ok and you are managing to sleep and not to exited/nervous!


----------



## mimi41

Popsi after panel how long wil it take for lo to come to live with you


----------



## kara76

yaya another sleep down

are you managing to sleep ok?


----------



## popsi

on mobile so just a quick one. Should meet her about 10 to 14 days after panel then move in after about a week or so x


----------



## mimi41

OMG how lovely, i am so pleased for you!


----------



## kara76

wow wee thats fab

are your being sneaking and using mobile internet in work lol


----------



## Queenie1

all the very best popsi for panel. and hope you get your little princess very soon


----------



## miriam7

wow didnt know it would be so soon


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hello Popsi

How exciting for you! Wishing you and dh all the best for your panel meeting


----------



## shortie66

Woooo hooooo good luck popsi darling


----------



## Ravan

just wanted to wish you luck


----------



## popsi

well we have had all our confirmation and panel is on Monday morning... have spent tonight making our family/introductions photo books.... we are really happy with it and had lots of fun making it, so that will go the foster carer on Monday together with a talking Tomy album we have also made... cant believe this is happening, we are on cloud nine     ... just got to hope panel approve us now


----------



## kara76

aww wow hun, you must be so very excited

i will be waiting for news on monday


----------



## popsi

will text you.. we are off to cardiff after it for lovely meal and LOADS of shopping


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ooh exciting popsi, so close now. Wishing you all the luck in the world on Monday 

Mrs T
x


----------



## popsi

thank you Mrs Thomas x


----------



## Cath34

Wishing you the very best of luck for Monday. It is sooo exciting for you both. xx


----------



## kara76

does your maternity leave start tomorrow?


----------



## popsi

thanks cath xx

kara.. .no not tomorrow as we wont meet her for about 2 weeks after panel, so will start then x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

We are all looking toward to meeting her too popsi, lol!


----------



## Queenie1

popsi this is great news so so very happy for you both. will have everything crossed for you on monday and will be thinking of you. xx


----------



## shortie66

Wooooo hoooooooooooo popsicle good luck for monday sweetheart


----------



## Sam76

All the best Pops x bet the weekend will fly by x
enjoy your meal... and the shopping x  x


----------



## popsi

thanks katie honey... (remember sausage beans and chips !! xxxx) xx

thanks sam xx


----------



## Han72

Good luck for Monday my little Popsicle        I bet you're wishing for a time machine so you could just skip this weekend and go straight to the celebrations after the panel!          

xxx


----------



## popsi

nix.. thank you darling.. miss you lots xxx


----------



## kara76

yay yay its friday and its almost bedtime too


----------



## Laura36

Popsi, wow it's so close now!  Wishing you and DH loads of luck for Monday & beyond


----------



## Taffy Girl

Only 2 more sleeps Popsi  
Thats gonna be one fantastic lunch and shopping trip on Monday 
Hope the weekend passes quickly and all goes to plan on Monday  
x


----------



## Flash123

OMG!!!
Sorry for jumping on board but I had to. I am just so excited and I have never even met you - Pops!!! 
I really cannot imagine how you are managing to do anything that slighty resembles your ordinary life at the mo.
Only 2 more sleeps. 
Sending you the biggest biggest, most squeeziest hug you can have to make the weekend fly by.

Luv Liz


----------



## popsi

ohhh thank you EVERYONE .. liz dont worry we all know each other on here  ... well surprisingly i have a feeling of calm at the moment... been busy cleaning all morning as DH is in work.. but he is on his way home now so no doubt the calmness will go then as we will excite each other talking about our princess constantly lol... just want to get monday done now and then get a date to meet her, it still seems very surreal at the moment we look at her photos and are totally in love with her but i dont think we really believe this gorgeous little one is going to be our Daughter   .... thanks everyone your messages really do keep us going xxxxx


----------



## spooks

so excited for you mr and mrs popsi   
I remember about 7 years ago me and dh were out for lunch and a couple and their baby, who was about 1, were out celebrating something. The waitress asked them what the occasion was and they said they had just officially adopted their daughter, it was so sweet I wanted to say congratulations but Dh told me I shouldn't be listening to other peoples conversations. I wish I had though

I bet your family books are gorgeous too  
   
love spooks


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Popsi it has been so lovely to share some of this journey with you. So exciting for you, hope Monday comes around really fast and you soon meet your beautiful daughter


----------



## mimi41

2 more sleeps woohoo


----------



## miriam7

im so exited for you both   monday cant come quick enough!


----------



## Queenie1

not long to go now only 2 sleeps left. hope you are managing to get some sleep.


----------



## shortie66

best of luck for monday sweetheart, keep calm, breathe deeply, smile be yourself and imagine them naked   Oh darling so pleased for you


----------



## Queenie1

hi popsi how are you and dh. only one more sleep to go. 

will you be told straight after panal or do you have to wait. hope they tell you and that you get to meet your daughter very soon.


----------



## kara76

one more sleep or is that one more sleepless night!

i will be thinking of you both tomorrow hun.

woo hoo


----------



## mimi41

I'll have everything crossed for you for tomorrow popsi good luck


----------



## Taffy Girl

Popsi - wishing you all the luck in the world for panel tomorrow  
Hope that it all goes smoothly and that your dreams will be coming soon very, very soon  
Will be thinking of you both
x


----------



## popsi

thank you EVERYONE ... nerves really kicking in now big time .. tummy doing summersaults !!!... few drinks to steady nerves now i think... also been trying to decide between 2 prams all day and ended in tears lol.. roll on tomorrow xx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi once again sweetheart good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Juls78

good luck for tomorrow Popsi- will be thinking of you all day!!!
julsxx


----------



## claire1

Popsi

All the best for tomorrow, will be thinking of you


----------



## Laura36

Popsi & DH good luck for tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you today , good luck


----------



## popsi

well the big day has arrived... sleep did not happen last night LOL !! but no surprise there, we are just leaving now, will try to update later today .. thanks everyone xxxx


----------



## Suzie

Popsi and dh . I hope you aren't too nervous ( says me who was a bag of nerves  ) 

I was going to say goodluck but know you dont need luck as it is going to go brilliantly for you 

xxx


----------



## smurf16

Good luck popsi thinking of you.

xx


----------



## kara76

thinking of you both today huni

this is flipping well it yay yay

smile and keep breathing and your'll be great


----------



## mimi41

Popsi good luck hun, not surprised you didn't sleep


----------



## popsi

well panel went as planned we were so nervous it was unbelievable. We were approved 100 per cent to be mammy and daddy to our princess, waiting to here when we meet her next week or at latest week after xxx off to shop now xxx


----------



## Suzie

WOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

FANBLOODYTASTIC NEWS

ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY​


----------



## kara76

yay yay yay

i am so so over the moon for you both, you are gona be wonderful parents


----------



## mimi41

Fan bloody tastic woohoo


----------



## smurf16

Oh Popsi and Mr Popsi so so pleased, enjoy the shop and your celebrations.


xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Hooray! What a wonderful day!

Congratulations, Popsicle - bloody WELL DONE.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

CONGRATULATIONS                 - so pleased for you both


----------



## purple72

ooooh Pops!!!! How exciting! what a lucky little princess she will be xxxx

Well done hunny enjoy the shopping!!! xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

OMG Popsi!!!     What amazing news!!! 

I am soooo pleased for you!!! 

Natalie xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Popsi - such amazingly good news, you must both be on cloud 9


----------



## AoC

Congratulations, Popsi!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Popsi and Mr Popsi that is fan-bloody-tastic news!!!!! 

Congratulations!
x


----------



## Mudpuffin

Congratulatins Popsi!  I have just been reading through this post and it had me in tears of joy for you!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl

Yeah, what fantastic news Pops, you must be on cloud 100 at least, you and your DH will make wonderful parents x


----------



## popsi

Thank you everyone.. well we are finally home after a manic day !! .. panel went very well but was so nervous, 100 per cent recommendation for approval, so just got to get official letter now (just as before so no worries there) .. we will hopefully meet our little princess sometime next week but at latest week after, we have been shopping all afternoon... how does someone so small need so much LOL !!!...

Miriam.. thanks for your directions honey, and i agree we wanted the floor in Disney shop too !!! 

Thanks to you all for your texts and good wishes... sorry head mush right now.. off to order loads of stuff online now, need to get our pram ASAP 

xx


----------



## shortie66

CONGRATULATIONS POPSICLE AND JOHN

WOOOOO HOOOOOOOO TIME TO PARTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Queenie1

well done popsi and dh so very very pleased for you. congratulations.


----------



## Sam76

Brilliant, just brilliant!

    


congrats both! what a special year this will be xxx


----------



## Jule

Popsi that is fantastic news how exciting for you, congratulations to you both.  Bet you have spent loads today and still got loads to spend, enjoy every minute.


----------



## Juls78

So glad things are finally working out for you both!! I have been thinking of you all day! What a lucky little girl!

julsxx


----------



## minmouse

Congrats Popsi!  That's fab news, its stuff like this that keeps us newbies going.  Look forward to reading more about your intros etc and I bet you cant get enough shopping!!  

Well done.
M
x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo, popsi is now a Mammy (and her DH a Daddy). Congratulations, so exciting. So pleased for you. Can't wait to hear all about her when you meet. Mrs T. xxx


----------



## miriam7

congratulations to you both bet its still hard to believe ! glad you found disney store im so rubbish at directions lol wont be long and your  will be home with you where she belongs


----------



## Cath34

Well done Popsi and DH. Absolutely great news and I'm sooooo happy its happening for you both. Enjoy. xx


----------



## Flash123

MAMMA and DADDA POPSI - how good does that sound!!!!!!!

Congratulations

XXXXXXXX


----------



## PixTrix

oh how wonderful, congratulations Mammy and Daddy xx


----------



## kara76

you been shopping again lol?


----------



## popsi

kara.. maybe    LOL !! baby event on in asda for the week would be rude not to lol

thanks everyone xx


----------



## spooks

so pleased for you both


----------



## kara76

some shops have some great bargains atm dont they

hope your well today


----------



## Ravan

just sending congratulations.Bet you cant sit still   Hope you had a great time shopping


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hows life on that little cloud of yours Popsi? Have you got a date for introductions yet? 
Hope you are having lots of fun shopping for your princess 
x


----------



## popsi

hiya girls'.... no date yet still waiting for the call.. getting frustrated now but should be used to the waiting LOL! .. worried still something will go wrong but thats just me, shopping going very well pram and monitor arrived yesterday and bought a few more clothes and toys   ... so much for not buying LOL !!... will let you all know when we have a date, hope its really soon    ... love to you all thanks for getting us through this xxxx


----------



## trickynic

Great news Popsi - not long to wait now, just the final hurdle. All the best! x


----------



## kara76

more shopping, you know its never ever gona stop now lol

im sure you will get a date soon hun


----------



## Queenie1

hi popsi 

how are you and dh up on cloud 9   

so pleased for you both i hope you have a date soon to meet your daughter. hope the shopping is going well and that you are both having a wonderful time get ready for your princess.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congratulations Popsi! I hope you get a date through very soon, what a wonderful day that will be xx


----------



## Laura36

Popsi, sorry I am late with my huge congratulations to you & DH


----------



## kara76

hey hun how ya doing?

are you now ready for your princess? no more shopping?


----------



## popsi

hiya

not doing too great at the moment we still have not had our date to meet her and i am feeling   that something is going to go wrong (even though social worker is reassuring us that all is well and this is what its like)... everything is ready for her really.. will no doubt start buying more when we get call/letter xxx thanks for asking xx


----------



## kara76

aww hun you are bound to feel like this, you have alot of emotions going on right now. all us mummies to be worry and i think thats 100% normal, not that it helps the state of mind

maybe your feeling like this now cause you are ready for her and now you just have to sit and wait

hugs


----------



## Queenie1

popsi sending you     

hope you don't have to wait too long


----------



## ANDI68

Popsi a huge congrats to you both.  Waiting is pants  

Hope you hear something really soon


----------



## Suzie

popsi I know exactly how it feels to keep thinking something is going to go wrong  
Your little lady will be with you very soon and I for one can vouch that it will all be worth it 
I am sure you will find out very soon intros date then it's all go 

I know you will enjoy every precious second as we do 

It has been a privilege to follow your journey  and I for one can not wait for your intro updates ( when you have time of course  )


----------



## miriam7

hang on in there popsi you are at the last hurdle surley you will get call this week


----------



## kara76

monday is the start on a nice new week and i hope you hear very very soon


----------



## popsi

never looked forward to weekend being over before.. hope we hear early in the week.. this is agonising torture at the moment xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh keep positive popsi, the only good thing is how much more you will appreciate it when you get your date. We are all rooting for you and your DH. x


----------



## mimi41

Popsi i hope they call you soon, the wait must be agony x


----------



## Jule

How are you popsi?  Any news yet when you my be meeting your daughter?


----------



## popsi

hiya Jule... no news yet, hoping it arrives in the next couple of days, we are going   waiting xx


----------



## kara76

i bet you are going roound the twist

fingers crossed it wont be much longer


----------



## ebonie

hope you hear soon hun


----------



## Juls78

Ohh popsi, i really feel for you both!! keep strong, won't be long now.xx


----------



## Queenie1

thinking of you popsi hope the wait isn't causing you too much worry. hope you hear soon.


----------



## miriam7

really hoping you get the call soon


----------



## kara76

popsi i dreamt about you last night!!! how weird, not saying your weird just me dreaming about you was lol

hope you get news today


----------



## mimi41

Hope you get the call soon


----------



## Camly

popsi - any update yet hun? ss aren't the fastest eh?    

hope u hear soon. waiting is horrible.  x x x


----------



## popsi

hiya ladies.. well had a kind of date  ..hoping that its going to be next wednesday morning but if not will definately be Thursday or Friday next week... waiting confirmation tomorrow.. have to say our social worker has been amazing.. we will meet out princess straight after the meeting   xx


----------



## Queenie1

popsi that is brilliant news. roll on next week. you both must be so excited


----------



## kara76

omg omg how flipping exciting wow wow wow

aww hun this is fab fab news, im so over the moon for you. bet it feels so surreal


----------



## popsi

we are not willing ourselves to get too carried away until its all confirmed tomorrow ... but when it is OMG !! its amazing lol ... told work today i will be finished next Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday lol


----------



## kara76

so little omg's for now


----------



## popsi

lol.. yes teeny tiny ones


----------



## kara76

ok big super duper ones tomorrow then lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

A cautious woo hoo for you and DH popsi then until you get your confirmation tomorrow. You must be sooo excited now x


----------



## mimi41

teeny tiny woohoo popsi i am so pleased for you and dh


----------



## beachgirl

OMG......can;t wait to hear more.....


----------



## popsi

you gorgeous girls keep me going when things are tough


----------



## kara76

sshh we will all be in tears in a minute


----------



## popsi

well I am .. have been pretty much since last night LOL... so its good to have company


----------



## mimi41

Popsi works both ways hun, you've been there for all of us xxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

all round i think


----------



## kara76

i bet you both have hun, its been a long bloody road hasnt it and hey you are gona be a mummy and a daddy yay yay. oh **** i have wet eyes

you my friend have certainly seen me through some rubbish times


----------



## popsi

oh bless you... now i am starting  ... big hugs darling xx .... its an emotional game this thing they call life !!


----------



## mimi41

With a happy ending popsi.  You have become a mummy before us all, you go girl


----------



## kara76

pmsl what are we like

isnt it nice to have happy tears.


----------



## popsi

awww thanks Michelle xxx... yes Kara its nice they are happy for a change, i bought new waterproof mascarra last week as figured i would be needing it over next few weeks.. its has a good testing and working perfectly


----------



## kara76

now that was good thinking


----------



## ebonie

Aww popsi thats brilliant news  hunnie bloody brilliant news i am so excited for you both you will be meeting your daughter next week   brilliant im over the moon for you both


----------



## popsi

aww ems thank you darling.. and for all the help and advice you have given us too xxx


----------



## Suzie

Awww love it  not long now popsi 

Can't wait to hear about it all


----------



## ebonie

aww anytime hunnie .this brings it back from when we first met J such a awesome and emotional experience    When ur going up ur brother in laws let me know and we  will meet up


----------



## popsi

suzie.. thank you  ... this thread is amazing.. i am going to print it off and keep in our memory box xx

em.. i will honey, and hoping to make some meets now i am not working for the year


----------



## Queenie1

popsi will be wondeful to meet you and your princess at the meets.

so very very pleased for you both.


----------



## Shellebell

Suzie is not known for letting her emotions show for just anyone


----------



## ANDI68

Oooooh Popsi    great news


----------



## shortie66

congratulations popsi and dh     

See popsicle i can do small sometimes 

but just you wait till next week


----------



## PixTrix

fantastic news Popsi, so exciting


----------



## Juls78

I really hope the week flies by for you both!! xx


----------



## smurf16

Wonderbarrr so fantasticle   

  Lots of love

smurf

xx


----------



## miriam7

yay im so pleased for you both heres hoping it is wednesday only a week away


----------



## Taffy Girl

Popsi - I am so very excited for you..... This week may seem like an eternity for you but its only a few more sleeps till you meet your little princess


----------



## Jule

Woo hoo popsi what wonderful news.Finally a date or nearly lol but this time next week you should have met her how exciting


----------



## popsi

Hiya  

Well we got it confirmed today ... we meet our little princess on Wednesday (    ) , have planning meeting in morning then leave to go straight to see her... (    ).... i finish work on Tuesday and dont go back until just before Christmas.. i cant even begin to describe how we are feeling right now... excited, terrified, tearful, grinning from ear to ear... its amazing 

xxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Oh Pops so excited for you, your arms will be full soon how exciting is that xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh popsi I'm so excited for you. I don't even know you but have been following your journey and I really feel for you. So now bring on HUGE congrats and WOO HOOs, in less than a week your princess will be where she belongs. Sending you hugs and lots of luck for your big day, can't wait to hear all about her. Mrs T x


----------



## mimi41

Popsi i am thrilled for you.  Wednesday will soon be here


----------



## Camly

[fly]whhhoohooooooooooooooooooooohhhoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]

super duper fantastic!!! great news. when i read ur post it gave me shivers thinking about the first time we met our girls. great news popsi - cant wait to hear more.

lots of love x x x x


----------



## Jule

OOh popsi this is so very exciting i am excited for you and cant wait to hear from you next wed.  I can only imagine how you are feeling and it is prob 100 times more than i imagine


----------



## Queenie1

so very very pleased and happy for you popsi. count down to wednesday now. yah


----------



## helen_26

Pospsi that  is fantastic news, you must be so excited and lots of other emotions all rolled in to one.  I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## miriam7

you must be so exited knowing in less than a week you will see your daughter ...dont think im going to sleep tuesday now


----------



## kara76

big massive omg's today then lol


woo hoo hunni, this is it yay yay


----------



## beachgirl

Popsi, just think of all the fun you'll have between now and xmas, all the time you'll be able to spend getting to know each other x


----------



## PixTrix

so very nearly wednesday


----------



## SarahJaneH

Fantastic news Popsi, so pleased for you!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Popsi - I am so pleased for you and DH.   Wednesday is only 5 more sleeps away......    

Can we all get properly excited now?


----------



## Laura36

OMG popsi that's amazing news.  Only a couple of day's to go before you meet your daughter, so lovely.  Can't wait to hear all about her.


----------



## Queenie1

well popsi its the weekend so getting even closer to meeting your princess. i think we will all be on pins on wednesday for you, waiting to hear what a marvelous day you have had.


----------



## popsi

again thanks for the lovely messages

well i have woken this morning VERY early to complete and utter panic !!!!.. loads to do/get etc will be ready (course we ARE says DH LOL!) ... so off to do some shopping now, then home to fit car seat and put pram togeter work out monitor etc... OMG !! is it really me thats saying all this


----------



## beachgirl

I am so over the moon for you both hun, will reply to your PM shortly...have fun x


----------



## Queenie1

aw popsi of course it is you, you and dh so deserve this. you are going to be a mummy this week. don't listen to dh, men never understand that we always need to go shopping to buy more than we need.lol

enjoy your day shopping.


----------



## kara76

yep you are really really saying it woo hoo

pram, car seat woo hoo

im so so over the moon for you both


----------



## mimi41

Shop until you drop i say lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh Popsi - I am soo excited for you.    
We have been shopping too today -  I was thinking of you and wondering whether you would be shopping for your little princess today  

Dont panic - she will come with lots of stuff and you have a year off with her to buy what she needs - You and DH enjoy your last few days together.  
x


----------



## Jule

Ooh Popsi hope your enjoying your shopping day.  Bet you have bought loads and loads. How exciting to get the pram and car seat bet it all seems more real now.  CAnt wait to hear how Wed goes


----------



## ebonie

Aww popsi just reading what you wrote brought me to tears,So amazing for you enjoy having a drink this weekend hunnie to celebrate big hugs to u both


----------



## Queenie1

*3 more sleeps to go*


----------



## popsi

oohh I know.. still sheer panic going on LOL .. but at least pram is together and can put it up and down someshape !! car seat in car (but think it has to be turned around as she is too little to sit forward   it says over 20lb and she is just 16lb) .. started to pack my lush changing bag now.. it was an extravagant purchase but i LOVE it


----------



## kara76

but can you drive the pram lol

i bet it feels all very surreal with all these lovely things around, i know it does for me

what changing bag did you do for?


----------



## popsi

I had a Pink Lining Yummy Mummy bag .. treated myself to one from John Lewis... i LOVE it lol !

lol.. i think i can drive it ok .. its getting it up and down is the problem lol

yes all still feels very surreal hun as you know xx


----------



## kara76

lol thank god prams are easier to drive than shopping trolleys as im crap

changing bags are confusing me now lol. good for you treating yourself.

this is a week that is gona change your whole world, amazing


----------



## kara76

i just googled your changing bag and it is very you hun, its lovely


----------



## popsi

aww bless you.. i was confused but when i seen this and the pink i just had to have it LOL !! ... have had to get a black and silver one too though for J to use lol


----------



## kara76

i see they do mens changing bags lol

i want a black one i think lol

right bath time for me


----------



## Jule

Ooh how exciting glad you managed to work the pram, im sure after a few go's putting it up and down you will do it in seconds.  How old did you say she was?


----------



## Juls78

Well this is it- no more free weekends for you both!!    So pleased for you,

exciting times to come!   

julsxx


----------



## popsi

yep last weekend  ... jule she is 11 months


----------



## ebonie

Hi popsi i just had a nosey at your changing bag it looks lush  
worth the extra expense   but im wondering why j cant use it   

Mad isnt it to think that these last few days will be the last that u and  j have
together alone   little princess will be joining your house hold


----------



## popsi

emma.. reading your post has made me    ... in a happy way .... cant believe this time next week we will have met our daughter... never thought we would see this day... the decision to adopt for us was so the right thing to do and we have no regrets at all.. we even talking about the next one !! ... its an amazing feeling as you know darling x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Aww Popsi    
You have a truly amazing week ahead of you..... think we are all looking forward to hearing all about it  
Loving the changing bag by the way! 
x


----------



## miriam7

oh popsi i love those bags very posh   not long now 3 more sleeps ... i bought lap top today of my brothers friends who have a little adopted girl whos 5 they said she was 15 months old and after first meeting her they took her home in 6 days


----------



## PixTrix

so very close now until you meet your precious daughter. I was just looking at your ticker, you'll be able to put a new one there soon


----------



## kara76

how you feeling today hun?


----------



## mimi41

Not long now popsi woohoo


----------



## Jule

Aah popsi thats lovely you will have her home for her 1st birthday.  Bet you cant wait 2 more days to go


----------



## popsi

just popping in quickly as lots to do... yes 2 more sleeps, had a terrible morning, we had mega black ice round here and DH went to work this morning and at 5.15am he was ringing me saying not to panic but he has had a crash ! i was   ... he was in his mates 4 x 4 thankfully and they bounced from crash barrier to crash barrier then another car could not stop and hit them head on !! he was very shaken up but thankfully pretty much unscathed .. but is complaining of slightly stiff neck but wont go to the doctors    ... i am not happy but just glad he is ok.. the both vehicles are write offs


----------



## kara76

bloody hell popsi im glad j is ok and yeah he should go to the doc but men will be men (idiots lol)

2 more sleeps


----------



## Jule

Oh my goodness popsi lucky he is ok and no worse injuries than a painful neck.
2 more evenings to finish your preparing


----------



## Queenie1

omg popsi so glad the j is ok. hope his neck gets better.

just had a look at bag and wow i love it so different.

   *2 more sleeps to go*


----------



## popsi

oh thats it queenie.. lets talk about my bag.. that makes me forget the nasty stuff      ... oh i do love it though lol.. (dont tell DH of course   ) xxx


----------



## Queenie1

what say a thing to dh 

have never seen those bags before and they look fab, well worth the price. you are gonna be a fab yummy mummy


----------



## kara76

bag, pram and all the lovely goodies you have for your princess, is there alot of pink?


----------



## popsi

oh yes Kara... there is soooo much pink LOL !!... even John now goes into shops and heads for pink things LOL !! .. we bought a toy for her on the weekend.. John wanted to get it for her birthday..notice the colour LOL !!

Fisher-Price Pink Laugh & Learn Musical Chair (its in babiesrus.. the link does not work for some reason !)


----------



## popsi

http://www.johnlewis.com/230498830/Product.aspx?SearchTerm=RecentlyViewedList

This is my bag  

/links


----------



## miriam7

she will love the chair maia had hers for xmas and uses it as a step to get on settee   glad j is ok and wasnt badly hurt hope his neck is ok


----------



## kara76

lots of goodies hun

i love them all and im not a pink person. god im so excited for you both


----------



## ebonie

aww glad j is ok popsi what a scary time    

Chair looks lush popsi she will love that


----------



## PixTrix

Gosh glad he is ok.

Oo lovely goodies


----------



## popsi

well... i have finished work, how mad does that sound after 21 years i am now off for almost 11 months, i was very proud of myself as i managed to keep it together emotionally but OMG it was so difficult, I went in and there was balloons and banners everywhere, congratulations, its a girl!, good luck etc... loads of cards (which i opened but could not really read at the time as people had written the most amazing things and i knew i would lose it)... had loads of gorgeous presents for her and me also.. tiny clothes but they are still too big for her.. books, flowers etc... then was given a huge basket of flowers, a gorgeous silver little princess money box with a lot of money in it from everyone... to say I was overwhelmed would be an undertstatment, we then all went for lunch ... amazing day ... we have had to put all our cards so far up on the wall and one wall is almost covered !! and she has not even arrived yet... sorry i am rambling now ... just         ....

but more important that all this... is that this time tomorrow we will have met the most gorgeous, adorable, perfect little baby girl who we get the privelage to call our Daughter from tomorrow for eternity xxxx

sorry for emotional post, just wanted to get it all down xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Pops   I am crying tears of utter for you  

Such a very touching, heartfelt post. 

Such an amazing  moment for you tomorrow mummy posp and daddy as you meet you precious princess.

Oh I am so choked up.

Thank you so much for sharing this very special journey with us


----------



## beachgirl

My darling Pops....I'm so over the moon for you sweets, you deserve your title of Mummy x x x


----------



## Sam76

Wow Popsi what an amazing day - and your lucky darling daughter isn't even with you yet x
Enjoy every moment of your maternity leave - you so deserve it.  

With every best wish for the wonderful Popsi family who have a wealth of precious times ahead. Your exciting adoption journey will now become your exciting family journey.... 

Sam xxx


----------



## kara76

aww what a fab day hunni yet tomorrow is gona be even better


----------



## Mrs Thomas

What an amazing day, tomorrow will be a million times more amazing though. One more sleep, woop woop !!


----------



## miriam7

awww popsi what a wondefull day you so deserve it all   how are you feeling knowing that tomorrow you will meet your daughter and your life changes forever   hope you manage to get an hours sleep tonight lol bet it feels like xmas eve times a million!


----------



## SarahJaneH

What a lovely day today popsi and tomorrow will be amazing! Wishing you and Mr Popsi every happiness with your lovely daughter


----------



## mimi41

Popsi people only do nice things like that for nice people, your day says it all.  I've cried twicw today once with your post and another with my friend passing panel today.  I know tomorrow will be the best day of yours and dh's life and i wish you all the very very best you deserve it


----------



## shortie66

[fly]TOMORROW
TOMORROW
I LOVE YOU
TOMORROW
YOUR ONLY A DAY AWAY[/fly]

ENJOY IT SWEETHEART YOU HAVE WAITED LONG ENOUGH


----------



## shortie66

Sorry popsicle couldnt resist


----------



## popsi

awww girls... once again you have all managed to reduce me to     xxx you all mean the world to me and have helped on our journey and will continue to be part of our lives for many many years to come I hope xxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Pops, I'm glad I have found this thread so I can keep up with your journey.  I can't wait to read more.


----------



## popsi

TRACEY... darling welcome to my world xxxx thank you honey


----------



## miriam7

katie thats was real good   cant wait for your post tomorrow popsi and really hope you will bring your princess on meet up me and maia would love to meet her


----------



## Juls78

I am so excited to hear about tomorrow! 1 sleep left, maybe when you read this there will be no sleeps left! i will be thinking of you all day, and i don't even know you!


----------



## Queenie1

popsi your post made me   what a lovely post. so glad you had a wonderful day yesterday.


any way to day is the day. bet you have had hardly any sleep. will be thinking of you both.

have a wonderful day am sure you will enjoy every second of it. 

congratulations to you both and welcome princess popsi.


look forward to meeting you and princess popsi at one of the meets.


----------



## Ravan

good luck today popsi


----------



## ebonie

Aww popsi your post has made me cry such a emotional post 
You and j so deserve this hunnie. i Cant wait to hear how your day goes today
big hugs to you both


----------



## popsi

well.. the day has arrived, we never thought we would see this moment, but OMG its here !!! i cant even describe how we feel (as I told you Ebonie  ) ... excited and nervous just does not come close xxx ... sorry not many words this morning as totally overwhelmed ... hopefully will post later on this evening xxxx


----------



## Suzie

Wooo hooo Enjoy every second  

and today is the day it all feels so worthwhile  

woooooooooooooooooooooooo  

x


----------



## spooks

so excited for you - can't really say anything that hasn't been said already, today is the start of a new and wonderful life for you all


----------



## kara76

hiya hun

i just wana say that you and j derserve this day so much. i know what wonderful people you both are and how you are gona love and cherish your beautiful daughter. your princess is one lucky little girl to be getting such loving parents

oh christ now im crying happy tears for you

you my friend are a special lady and today is gona change your world forever


----------



## mimi41

Popsi all the very best for today.  It will be lovely to meet you and princess one day


----------



## PixTrix

todays the day   It is going to be just perfect


----------



## Cath34

All the best to you all Popsi. Its gonna be a fab day.


----------



## popsi

Well.. we are totally and utterly speechless.. what an amazing day today has been, totally in love and absolutely exhausting.. bring on tomorrow, she really is a princess and we love her to bits


----------



## Suzie

ohhh Popsi    What a day you will remember forever!

Role on tomorrow and the rest of your lives together as a family 
x


----------



## mimi41

Popsi i am so glad you had a good day.  Bring on tomorrow woohoo


----------



## kara76

yay i knew she would be a little princess

do you see your daughter everyday now?


----------



## Flash123

for you both.
Time to treasure every moment with your little princess.
Mamma, Dadda and babba  Popsi - twas meant to be
XXXXXXXX


----------



## popsi

hiya

yes we see her everyday now... 5 hours tomorrow ... 4 hours on Friday then from Saturday till Tuesday morning till night in our house.. xxx


----------



## purple72

I've got tears of joy in my eye's hunny!! both you and little princess deserve this!!

May this be the start of a love filled happy life for you, DH and princess!!!

Love and hugs from Me and DH xxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Awwwww so glad it went well
Do we have a screen name for her yet


----------



## shortie66

Wooooo hoooooooo popsicle, u managed to get out of bed then        

Ah bless, to say im over the moon for you both just does not begin to describe it.  Scott said to me this morning are you crying    well bugger me i suppose i am


----------



## kara76

you must be having an amazing time


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh popsi what a wonderful story you are sharing with us all. How amazing to spend time with your new daughter. Hope your week gets better and better. Are you able to share your princesses name with us ? x


----------



## popsi

ok ... well we met her today for 3 hours, she was the most adorable little baby girl ever (see biased mum already  ).. huge blue eyes and eyelashes that went above her eyebrows they were so long... well she was a little wary of us at first but soon came to me and was ok for most of the time laughing, playing and having some milk.. then DH finally won her round and she went with him .. and called him Dadda !! what a traitor LOL !!!.. she says mamma.. dadda.. hiya... ta.. calls the animals names... blows kisses etc.. and is pulling herself up and trying to walk a little.... we are totally and utterly in love and cant wait until a week today when she will be asleep in the princess bedroom in her new forever familys house xxxx


----------



## Camly

fabby!!!! sounds perfect!! brings back lovely memories.    enjoy x x x x


----------



## kara76

aww even my heart is melting


----------



## PixTrix

truely beautiful Popsi


----------



## ebonie

Aww she sounds so adorable popsi , Such a little treasure such a clever little girl she is . And what a wonderful mummy and daddy she is going to have!!
What a fabulous future for you all


----------



## Queenie1

popsi what a wonderful day for you all. you all deserve this so much and i am so happy that this has happened to you all. thank you for sharing your wonderful journey with us it has been and will be a wonderful tirrme .

enjoy tomorrow.


----------



## helen_26

Aww Popsi, I'm so pleased for you and your husband. What beautiful memories to cherish.


----------



## Jule

Aww popsi how lovely bet you cant belive you have finally met her.  and to think one week away and she will be with you forever   Bet the time went so quickly when you were visiting.Did the foster carers let you just get on with her or were they with you all the time?


----------



## popsi

Jule she was around all the time as we were strangers to the baby and she was wary at first.. but she was really fab and saying oh look its your mammy and daddy .... and come on go to mammy and was calling herself by first name (not mam as she usually is) she really is a fabulous lady who i feel we will be friends with for life .. we owe her a lot xx


----------



## Jule

Oh wow thats nice that she done that, it must have been hard for her too.  It will be lovely from the weekend when you will have her all day.  Will you be able to take her to your house for a few hours


----------



## Ravan

just popping in to say...so glad you had a wonderful day,you sound so in love.So so happy for you both.
One week!!   doesnt time fly


----------



## Juls78

you sound like you are floating on air and i bet there are massive grin on your faces!!! So pleased for you, you have been inspirational. I have been following your story for a few months and today i have started trawling the net for info on adoption in my area. Thank you

Make sure you get some sleep now cos soon you will be very busy indeed!

julsxx


----------



## popsi

jule... we will have her in our house all day from saturday    on our own .. cant wait xx

ravan . . yep its mad how quickly its going now xx

juls... obviously i am biased but if your heart is in it i would follow your dream, i know its certainly not for everyone but me and DH were just saying now we had no doubts at all about it since we went with adoption, but seeing her today we already know that we would sacrifice anything for her already xxx


----------



## miriam7

i am so so pleased for you both and your little princess she sounds like a little stunner   will you be able to take her out and about in her pram on saturday then ?


----------



## popsi

miriam.. we will be taking her out and about on Friday when we see her  .. when we have her the weekend the plan will be to stay at home just the three of us and have some us time before all our family get to see her next week xx


----------



## miriam7

oh thats great will be your first family outting!  is the plan to get her settled in slowly then for her to sleep at new home next wed forever


----------



## popsi

Miriam... spot on honey thats the plan


----------



## Shoe Queen

I just wanted to jump in and say what wonderful wonderful news - I am so thrilled, excited and happy for you Pospi.  You and dh must be absolutely over the moon - its wonderful to see the end result after such a long journey for you both - you have given me inspiration and am hoping we will be sharing tips in the near future - love to you all  

xx


----------



## ANDI68

What a magical time for you both, a fabulous inspirational journey xx


----------



## popsi

well today is day 2 of introductions.. we went up this morning and she only took about 10 mins to come round to us.. we then took her to the health visitor for her weigh in etc.. which was fantastic she is now 16lb 6oz  , i was very nervous as had to undress her and dress her again totally being watched by 2 health visitors and the foster carer and DH !! but they were BRILL !! and were encouraging and said i did a fantasic job !! but boy was i warm when we were done lol .. 

tomorrow we are taking her out for a few hours on our own !! cant wait, think we will do a bit of shopping with her and just generally get used to pushing her around being proud parents  

right off now as new bottles etc to steralise etc...


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Glad to hear everything is going to plan Popsi, must be unbelievable to be proud parents at last. You are an inspiration and a reminder that all journeys should be about making a family not just a baby x


----------



## mimi41

What a lovely day you had, enjoy tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1

popsi what a wonderful day you have had. your posts bring   to my eyes as you sound so in love. all the best for another wonderful day tomorrow. you are now a mummy.


----------



## purple72

Sounds like heaven sweetie pure heaven!

You DH and Princess ALL deserve this xxx


----------



## shortie66

Popsicle - how i am enjoying reading this thread      You have come alive sweetheart and it is lovely to feel the happiness in your written words, imagine your smile and hear the excitement in your voice. Bless you sweetheart


----------



## Taffy Girl

Popsi - your posts have made my eyes leaky  
Been thinking about you over the past few days - and am so pleased to hear its all going so well for you and your little princess   
Hope tomorrow is another wonderful day for you and your family
Thanks for sharing your exciting journey with us 
x


----------



## miriam7

im so pleased everythings going well enjoy your first outing tomorrow no fighting over whos pushing the pram


----------



## Jule

Popsi its so exciting i am so pleased everything is going well. Not long now and she will be home with you for good


----------



## kara76

aww sounds like a lovely day hun and tomorrow is gona be fab too


----------



## Suzie

Popsi sounds like a wonderful day yesterday  Enjoy your time together today 

had a chuckle at you getting warm  I hate the feeling of being watched doing something 

Loving hearing about your intros 

xx


----------



## Cath34

have a lovely day today Mr & Mrs Popsi. xx


----------



## PixTrix

sounds like you are being the perfect mam Popsi, enjoy today


----------



## Malini

Wow! Popsi, I don't know how I didn't know about this thread.  It is wonderful.  Often I think about how life can change very suddenly, but I usually think about changes for the worse.  Your thread has made me remember that there are miraculous changes in our lives that can happen for the better.  What a special time you are having, and life will never be the same again and three cheers for that.  I am so happy for you and your dh.  This little princess is so fortunate to have you and you her.  Take great care of one another.  I will carry this story in my heart FOREVER. Congratulations.

Malini xx


----------



## Han72

Is this the best thread EVER or wot  I have to stop blubbing cos MIL will be here in a bit, but they're tears of absolute unadulterated joy, I'm soooooooo happy for you and Mr Popsi and your ickle princess could not have found a better home or better forever parents     

xxx


----------



## Queenie1

popsi i'm sure you have had another fabulous day today. i hope you and dh didn't fight over who gets to push the pram.


----------



## popsi

OMG !!! well today was a hard day .. been a full on 8 hours of taking her out shopping, for food, then back to foster carers house for a few hours.. was exhausting, but still fantastic !! well this was the worse day for sure as from tomorrow from morning till night she comes to our house and we just take her back to foster carers to sleep only... so full on 12 hour days, but in our own home with our Daughter.. just the three of us, and grandparents coming for half hour visits tomorrow also... the foster carers are amazing but its hard being in someone elses house for hours on end trying to be ourselves and attaching to our DAUGHTER !!.. pleaes dont think this post has any negativeness in... its not at all, if anything it is more positive than ever as we just want her home for good now xxxx


----------



## kara76

oh yeah hun i can understand where you are coming from, time now for proper family bonding in your family


----------



## Queenie1

popsi can totally understand it must be so hard trying to bond with your daughter with someone watching.  

have a wonderful day tomorrow in your home as a family. i'm sure tomorrow with be fab.


----------



## miriam7

dont worry it will be loads easier tomorrow at home when you can be yourselves with her bet you cant wait to show her her bedroom and for grandparents to meet her


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hope you have another lovely day tomorrow Popsi  
How wonderful to bring her home and to meet her new grandparents 
Today must have been difficult but sounds like you are doing a grand job


----------



## popsi

just wanted to post as I am using this room as our diary... well i thought that life could get no better but my wonderful husband has just had a call from his boss to say his contract in work has been made permanent... life really is finally looking up for us     xx i know i am a very lucky lady right now xx


----------



## ebonie

AWw popsi sounds  like a very eventful day. But tomorrow will be easier as will be just you three, Plus popsi  

Congratulations on your hubbys job hun that fabulous news


----------



## Miranda7

Oh, THAT was the bit that made me cry! The grandparents... how did they find it?

I'm such a hardened biatch - if I let go at all everything makes me blub, so I read with caution on here! Your parents must be so overwhelmed.


----------



## Laura36

Woo hoo Popsi, wonderful to read about you meeting your daughter and also brilliant news of your DH job too! Hope tomorrow is fab too hun


----------



## popsi

Mir... grandparents are meeting her tomorrow.. so dont read then LOL !!! ... its bitter sweet for me as I now miss my Dad more than ever.. but i am sure he can see her from where he is xxx


----------



## shortie66

Oh pops thats brilliant news about john sweetheart      And yes hunny, your dad will be looking down on you, with a smile on his face sharing your joy and a kiss for you and his little princess grandaughter.


----------



## miriam7

katies right hes watching over you   ebonie you just made me wonder what popsi dogs going to make of her new friend


----------



## Miranda7

Ach, damn you! I have the tears of weakness in my eyeballs again!

Eeee. I think one of the most precious things about this journey is realising that - in spite of it being such a single-minded desire for a child others get so much happiness from it too. It's only when you're assured of that child that you start noticing the fringe benefits!

I'm a great believer that your loved ones stick around to give you a helping hand and take pride in what goes after them. Your dad is chuffed as nuts, and probably picked her out aaages ago for you.


----------



## beachgirl

Pops. great news about John's job...so pleased...bet you'll have some lovely photos tomorrow x


----------



## Queenie1

popsi have a wonderful day today. i agree you dad will watching his granddaughter. fab news about dh job. life is working out for you and you so deserve this.


----------



## Suzie

Have a fab day together  What a day , your daughter gets to me her grandparents  who are going to love and cherish her forever 

xx


----------



## kara76

have a great day today, no need for changing bag today lol

i am a great believer in our loved ones that have passed over looking after us and im sure your dad is with you all the way


----------



## popsi

thank you everyone.. she is due in about half an hour we cant wait xxx.. cant stay long as got bottles to sort out !! 

kara i have not used my bag yet lol.. the foster carer has packed hers for us everyday so we have used that as it does not seem right to say oh no i will use mine etc they are so lovely xxx

love to you all, have been in tears a few times already tody lol xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Have a wonderful weekend with your lovely daughter popsi!


----------



## miriam7

hope you are having lots of fun only 4 more sleeps till shes with you forever


----------



## ebonie

Aww popsi and j i hope you are having a lovely day today 
Big hugs to you all


----------



## popsi

hiya 

well so far its bloody brilliant !! the grandparents have met her, my mum burst into tears when she walked in !! she could not believe her ... we have now played a lot, changed stinky nappy, had lunch and she is fast asleep in her cot !!!... feel really good today, think i am doing ok, hubby keeps sayiing he is so proud of his girls... i keep crying LOL !!! ... oh well best get some lunch now while she is asleep xxx


----------



## kara76

aww sounds so wonderful hun


----------



## Taffy Girl

Enjoy every moment popsi - you so deserve this 
x


----------



## ebonie

aww popsi u have made me cry again   i was on the phone to my mum when ijust read your post what a fabulous day


----------



## Han72

Beautiful, just beautiful....


----------



## shortie66

Popsicle your mums not the only one shedding a few tears    What a great start to the year for all 3 of you, a lovely baby girl for you both, and a wonderful mummy and daddy for a special little princess


----------



## spooks

hi popsi, I woke up at 3.30am last night and thought of you and this thread. It is so nice to read such a positive story and will surely give hope and comfort to lots of people reading. 
(  nice one andi for starting this all that time ago 
'Popsi,
I just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck for your forthcoming journey. You have a big day Monday and want you to know I'm thinking of you and would love to hear your progress along the way.
Good luck to Popsi and DH for Monday xxxxxxxxxxxx )'

And Popsi I'm so impressed you managed to post today - what a yummy mummy you are.

It must've been hard trying to bond with LO with the foster carers present, feeling like you're having your every move watched even though they're lovely - you didn't sound negative at all. You just sound like you're more than ready for your lovely little girl to stay with you forever, it'll be hard to take her back to theirs after today and you'll be aching for her.


----------



## armi

OH lORD i AM A LURKER AND SITTING HERE IN FLOODS.So happy for your family. rIGHT NOW WHERE ARE THE KLEENEX. 

(see cos I was sobbing I couldn't see I had caps lock on)


----------



## Suzie

Aww lovely Popsi  Sounds like another fab mummy and daddy day  

  @ comment about foster carers, trust me in their head they are thinking gawd I hope they dont think I am watching their every move  
I should know  

I bet you can't wait for Wednesday to come! Not long now until you are one big Forever family 

x


----------



## mimi41

Popsi how fab, she seems to have settled with you already


----------



## Ourturn

Popsi - its taken all day to read this thread...I am so so happy for you both. Have blubbed my way though a box of tissues! 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend 

Anna x


----------



## Queenie1

popsi i wish you would stop making me cry.

so very happy for you, i know you have had a wonderful day and i hope leaving her this evening isn't too hard.


----------



## Juicy

another serial blubber here, have been enjoying your thread so much Popsi, so chuffed for you and dh and your daughter, many many congratulations to you all    

brilliant that you got her off for a nap in her cot despite all the excitement!  
made me laugh, you crying all the time - typical new mum  , so many lovely tears of joy    

have a wonderful day tomorrow xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

a future of happiness for a perfect family


----------



## miriam7

sounds like shes going to settle in easy betyou cant wait to get her back in the morning


----------



## kara76

hiya hun

whats the plan for today?


----------



## Queenie1

popsi and family hope your having another wonderful day as a family.


----------



## shortie66

Morning popsicle, hope you and johnsicle have a lovely sunday with your little princess


----------



## ebonie

Hope you have another wonderful day today hunnie


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Loving such a positive thread, so kind of you to share your journey with us all. Can't wait for the next update x


----------



## Malini

Well that's both me and dh in tears.  Popsi you're doing wonders for the tissue business.  Hope today is lovely again.  M xxx


----------



## mimi41

Hope you have a fantastic day popsi and dh


----------



## ANDI68

Woooooo hooooo ........ so glad to hear about DH's job  .... icing on the cake !!!!

Glad things are going so fab for you and your famly.  Bet you're in a whirlwind


----------



## popsi

hiya.. sorry i did try to post earlier but got half way through as the princess was sleeping in Daddys arms .. then there was a knock on the door and it was my BIL and his family ... so post had to be abandoned !!.... right update.. today has again been magical for us all, she ate all her lunch and tea and drunk most of her milk.. she had a really stinky nappie which we kept for her Daddy and he was marvelous.. even if he did need a few more hands LOL !...she had a few little naps, then we had bath time in our house for the first time and boy did we all have lots of fun !!! she was loving it and eating all the bubbles then came on Mammy and Daddys bed to be dried and dressed.. she is like a little worm LOL !!.... we have taken her back to foster carers a little earlier tonight as they have some friends and family coming around to say good bye to her .. so its only fair they have a little time with her before she becomes ours forever, after all we owe them so much for making her the precious little funny bundle she is today xxx

ok going to chill for a while now ready for 8am start tomorrow... 3 more sleeps


----------



## beachgirl

Pops..what a lovely day you must have had, sat here crying reading your post...you two will be the most wonderful parents and your lo will be blessed to have you both x


----------



## Sam76

awww that's so lovely popsi - bathtime sounds like lots of fun!

you are the perfect family already - and no surprises there  

wishing you all the very best xxx


----------



## shortie66

Ahhhh popsicle darling you made me bloody well     again   Only 3 more sleeps darling, we're all counting them down with you


----------



## kara76

aww sounds like another wonderful day. i bet that was a lovely pic of her sleeping in j's arms


----------



## purple72

Oh Pops hunny, following you on here is just magical! 

Thank you for sharing it with us xxxx


----------



## KellyG

Hellooo there have u missed me!!

Popsi i absolutely love coming on here for updates after i see a cryptic ** status   Everytime i read im in tears and im so so so so glad you will finally have ur princess FOREVER very soon!!! Keep updating huni, it really does make my day


----------



## Queenie1

what another wonderful day you have had. must have brought a tear to your eye seeing her asleep in dh arms. bath time sounded like fun.

wow only 3 more sleeps and she is yours forever.


----------



## Laura36

sounds absolutely wonderful popsi, not long now til she's with you all the time


----------



## miriam7

sounds like you had a lovely day and theres plenty more to come   foster parents must be wondefull people to do what they do


----------



## ebonie

aww what a wonderful day you had today,Sounds like she is settling so well with you both.
I bet it was emotional seeing her sleep in js arms    Bighugs for tomorrow


----------



## popsi

Just quickly checking in while i have a few minutes... again a lovely day so far, today she was introduced to the dog and they are so funny together, have gated the living room off half way so we have our princess one side and our lovely dog the other and they are getting to know each other through there... it was so sweet but the dog thinks all the cuddy toys are hers LOL !! oh well i guess they will both have to learn to share hey !

She has now gone in her cot for her nap for a bit, battled for about 10 mins to get her to sleep but now sleeping like an Angel, DH gone to walk the dog now so having a quiet cuppa before the washing machine finishes  .... getting easier day by day actually have time to make food, wash up and put dishes away today and contented baby asleep upstairs... I feel helpless sometimes but hey must be getting something right i guess...xxx


----------



## mimi41

You are doing fantastic hun x


----------



## alegria

Popsy - Congratulations!!!!    
You are doing a wonderful job and I'm soooo happy for both you and dh - your little princess is a very lucky girl!


----------



## Malini

Popsi,  Brilliant, that's you.  You're brilliant.

M xxx


----------



## kara76

sounds to me like your doing a fab job

so popsi has a little sister to share with now lol, im sure they are gona love eachother so much


----------



## Queenie1

popsi you are doing a wonderful job, and she is so lucky to have you and dh and you likewise.

so happy that you had another lovely day.


----------



## miriam7

sounds like you are doing a great job and managing to do more than me in the days


----------



## Little Me

Pops- I'm gonna read this too when I get time


----------



## Little Me

Wooohooo for hubbys job hunny      , I am dreaming of Jas getting the same call


----------



## kara76

hey popsi hows today been?

i so look forward to hearing your daily news


----------



## popsi

hiya.. just a quick post today as almost bath time.. all gone ok again but finding the travelling etc tough now we just want her home now, had review today and thankfully we collect her in the morning for the last time.. she is home forever then 

will try to post more later xxx


----------



## kara76

oh wow wow wow so tomorrow is the big big big massive massive day woo hoo 

omg hun i am emotional just thinking of tomorrow for you all


----------



## popsi

I am a little worried about it to be honest, not bringing her home etc.. but saying goodbye to the foster carers as they have been so fantastic and will miss her so much ... our Daughters social worker will be there too and she was tearful this morning when she seen how she was cuddled to me .. gonna be a HUGELY emotional experience xxxx


----------



## kara76

i am 100% sure the foster carer and social working are emotional knowing that they are making your j and popsi a little family. hun you are gona settle down fine. happy tears tomorrow hun


----------



## Queenie1

popsi wow that is fantastic news. i'm so very very happy for you. tomorrow is a big day but a wonderful day as she is yours forever.  you will be a wonderful family.

the foster carers are wonderful don't think i could do that would be a wreck everytime a child left.


----------



## ebonie

aww hunni so brilliant for you both  

Tomorrow will be a very emotional day for you all ,i hope you can all hold it together .
what a fantastic future you have all got im so so happy for you all


----------



## shortie66

Popsicle darling you will be fine tomorrow, there are sure to be plenty of tears from all of you but it will all be ok


----------



## purple72

Oh Pops hunny, It will be very emotional but it will be ok hunny!!!!

It's time for princess to have her forever family too!!!!

Sxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Popsi, what a lovely day you'll have tomorrow, it'll be so magical and yes there'l be lots of tears from everyone but they will be tears of joy...the 10/2/10 is a day you'll never forget x


----------



## mimi41

Popsi you will be fine.  Princess sounds adorable


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

popsi every time I read one of your posts I go cold, you really are an amazing person. sure tomorrow will be an emotional day for you all one way or another but wow how fantastic a real family.  We are currently having our last ivf attempt and if this time doesn't work I am hoping we will be brave enough and strong enough to go down the adoption journey maybe one day you could PM me and just let me know what it really is like. Good luck being a mummy and daddy to your little princess and have a lovely wonderful time as a family xx


----------



## Shellebell

what a wonderful date to bring your princess home, is that going to be her screenname? 
I'm sure Suzie will be along with her side of feelings on handover day   but everyone will be a good emotional and happy that princess has found her forever mummy and daddy xxx


----------



## Sam76

Wow Popsi, you and DH have come so far. This really is the 'happy ever after'..... 

Very best wishes for tomorrow and always x  

Sam


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow, one more sleep and she's with her family. It's not a bad thing to be so emotional, it's a HUGE day for you all tomorrow. Thinking of you all, can't wait to hear more about her x


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi sweetie
This is your last night with just the two of you (and Popsi!). Tomorrow your princess comes home and you will have your family for ever. Make sure you have lots of tissues at the ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Flash123

Popsi - I really don't know what to say. Your journey has been one that I am sure has inspired many of us to keep chasing our dreams and never give up.
When our first tx failed DH bought me a bracelet ingraved with the message - dream, hope and believe. You have done that Pops and your dream has come true. YOU ARE A FAMILY!!!!!!

I can't imagine how utterly thrilled, excited, nervous, relieved (and every other emotion that we are able to feel!) you must be feeling.

DH's friend who was adopted says 'I wasn't adopted I was chosen'. Just like your princess. She has been chosen and blessed by a family that will love, nurture and truely cherish the very bones of her. (It is a saying my dad used to say!!!)

Will be thinking of you all tomorrow - the beginning of the rest of your lives. Enjoy


----------



## ~ MJP ~

OMG what a thread.. I've happy tears running down my cheeks    

Congratulations & enjoy mummy!  

xxx


----------



## Juls78

Popsi- everyone has spoken so well. I agree with them all. Tears of all kinds are to be expected tomorrow, its a massive day for you all. May i make a suggestion - wear waterproof mascarra!   

I am sure the foster carer will be so pleased that the little girl (princess) she has looked after will be part of a family that will help her reach her potential. It won't be easy for them to say goodbye but knowing that she will be cherished will i am sure ease her pain! 

I will be thinking of you tomorrow and the coming weeks and hope you all have the most brilliant lives together!

julsx


----------



## Juicy

Popsi, what a wonderful compliment that is to  you from the social worker...for her to have been so moved by the wonderful bond you have formed with your daughter already.  It is amazing, I am so happy for you - and for her that she trusts you so much already and is going to feel so safe and so loved by you and dh 

many many congratulations, have a lovely time tomorrow, it will probably be tiring for you all but you have got a lovely day on Thursday to look forward to with no travels, just fun and love xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Oooh, Pops - off the side roads and on to the motorway! Chuck those L plates away!

I would kill to be a fly on the wall tomorrow. Only I'd blub so much your emulsion would be all streaks.


----------



## miriam7

miranda the L plates made me laugh    im sure theres going to be many happy tears shed tomorrow popsi and you will be friends for life with fosterer's ..no more traveling after tomorrow just home as a little family


----------



## PixTrix

tomorrow a perfect forever family is to be born   Your little princess is going to have the perfect mammy and daddy


----------



## popsi

girls.. your posts have made me      so much tonight.. I cant believe how kind all of you have been, its really lifted my spirits ready to face the future as a Mummy.. its been a hard week i wont pretend otherwise, love her soooo much but feel like glorified baby sitters at the moment having to return her... cant wait till tomorrow although its scary   .. my DH has been amazing i have never been so proud of him in my entire life xxx... i am truely blessed

shelly... yes i think we will call her Princess on screen for a little while.. seems to suit her (although after the last day or two Madame may be more appropriate  ) 

xxxx


----------



## armi

So happy for you tomorrow. Hope your day is special. 
xx


----------



## Shellebell

I have made a little change to the BFP/Bubbs thread


----------



## popsi

shelly   thank you xxxxx


----------



## miriam7

little madam sounds familiar  you are doing fine popsi it is hard with a little one hope you get chance to update us when shes sleeping tomorrow night ...its only time i manage to get on here


----------



## Queenie1

well the day has arrived when your princess comes home. have a wonderful first day. will be thinking of you all.


----------



## H&amp;P

Oh my, sat at my desk in happy tears reading all your posts.

Popsi - hope you have a fab day and you can now start your family life together


----------



## ebonie

Well hun the day have come for you j and popsi to be a forever family . 

Like the others have said this day will be one you will remember for the rest of your lives.

No more travelling your last journey for your little one today she will be home in the arms of two truely wondeful people Such a lucky little girl and such lucky new parents Big hugs to you both  

I cant wait to hear the updates when you have time hunnie


----------



## Malini

Popsi and dh,

 The day has arrived and I, for one, wondered if it ever would after the debacle last Autumn and all the waiting and phoning and chasing.  You two are BRAVE.  And then the lovely moments and trials of this past week.  I know it is all for the good of your princess and for you and everyone else that cares for her, but again I think you have been champions to keep going through it all and do everything you've done under a spotlight.  You've given me faith that despite red tape, administration and hurdles there is a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.

If there is anything I can do over the coming months, years for any of you, please ask.  Your story has helped us all.  Congratulations.

Malini xxx

PS Being emotional is GOOD!!! Just goes to show how in touch and close to your feelings you are.  I think I'll have a   too.


----------



## Little Me

Pops & Hubs- here's to the best day ever.and then many more years to follow as a happy family.
Lots of love


----------



## Jule

Popsi i got shivers for you i am so excited for you.  Today is gonna be the best day of your lifes. ENjoy every minute


----------



## mimi41

Love and best wishes for today hun


----------



## Cath34

All the very best for today Mr & Mrs Popsi. A Wonderful time for you all. xx


----------



## popsi

Our Princess is Home !!!! ... how amazing does that feel to us all... we never thought we would get here but we did and now all the past seems to have disappeared its is a wonderful feeling being a full time mum and dad, I know social workers are still very much part of our lives for a while yet.. but we are lucky as ours and hers are wonderful and a pleasure to have call thankfully xxx


this morning was very emotional i was in pieces and her foster mum was in pieces but its to be expected and the tears were happy ones mainly xxxx


----------



## kara76

aww huni this is wonderful 

so time to settle into family life now


----------



## purple72

Oh hunny you must be exhausted, all those tears! But at last the forever family is complete!

Enjoy every moment even the one's that seem difficult for they are all part of your new life xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Congratulations to a special mum and dad on the arrival of your daughter


----------



## Little Me

Yippee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Munchy77

Oh my gosh, I have only just read your amazing story to find you are officially a mummy today! CONGRATULATIONS on your little princess coming home......enjoy EVERY moment with her forvever x x x


----------



## Suzie

Fab fab fab  What a wonderful day 

Welcome to your forever family, little princess 

xxx


----------



## Miranda7

I love this:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/feb/06/letter-to-my-future-grandchild

/links


----------



## purple72

Oh Mir that's lovely, just made me blub like a good'un!

xxxxx


----------



## popsi

oh mir... that made me     first tears of today since we been home LOL !! ... 

well her grandmother has just left .. and she has now gone to sleep in her cot for the first time since coming home for good xxxx


----------



## kara76

aww mate i bet its amazing


----------



## Laura36

Congratulations popsi thats amazing! Enjoy


----------



## Han72

Is this the best day of your life EVER or wot  So happy for you ALL my little Popsicle and Mira, that letter was beautiful! 

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Popsi - I am so happy for the three of you!   Congratulations! 

Mir - that letter has set me off! 

Anna


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi, DH and Princess
Congratulations on the first day for the rest of your life as a family. I bet you can't wait for tonight when your lovely daughter can stay at home with her Mummy and Daddy for the first time


----------



## Queenie1

popsi congratulations what a wonderful day, a day you will never forget. you are now a forever family. thank you for sharing this journey with us.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congrats popsi and dh. Wow, what a day, I hope you realise how many of us are hanging on your every word wishing you all the happiness in the world.

Miriam, your link just sent me into shivers, what a letter !


----------



## Anjelissa

I can't read this thread without welling up!!  

Popsi, I'm so happy for you  

What an amazing day! and as I said on the Virgins thread, I hope you and DH are sitting with a glass of bubbly reflecting and in wonder of the little Princess sleeping upstairs, who guess what....is your daughter!  

HUGE congratulations hun,

Luv Anj x


----------



## minmouse

Hi Popsi - just popped over from Adoption Virgins to see how you are getting on.  Big congrats to you, what an amazing day - you must be exhausted with all the emotion of it.  I hope little Princess has a good first night in her new home. And a big thank you to being an inspiration to those of us hoping to follow in your footsteps. xx

Miranda - what a letter - beautiful 

M
x


----------



## Belliboo

Popsi hope you've had a fantastic day bringing your little princess home, thank you for the link to your diary I've been sat here   reading it all, oh & by the way I love your changing bag


----------



## miriam7

hope you have had a wonderfull day ..tomorrow morning will be the icing on the cake when you wake up to princesses beautifull smiling face


----------



## shortie66

[fly]POPSICLE AND MR POPSICLE
CONGRATULATIONS ON THE 
LONG AWAITED ARRIVAL HOME OF
MISS PRINCESS TINKERBELL POPSICLE[/fly]


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Congratulations to the POPSI family complete 

Sleep well and have a wonderful life as a FAMILY xx


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations Popsi, what an amazing day and now your princess is home forever.  So pleased for you all. x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congratulations! What a wonderful day, and this is just the start...thank you for sharing your story, it really is an inspiration


----------



## kittykat1234

Hi there popsi,

I have been reading your diary since i got home from work and have just finished it!!

Sooooooooooo beautiful and congratulations once again!

I did pm you earlier and please don't rush to reply, i know you will be very busy now  

Your diary is lovely and i hope mine can be as blessed as yours   xxxx


----------



## Cath34

Wishing you all the luck in the world. What fab day for you all. Well done!!! Relax and enjoy from this day on.


----------



## popsi

been an amazing day... she is now fast asleep in her new bedroom    ... cant believe she will be one next week xxx


----------



## kara76

aww i bet she looks so lovely in her new bedroom


----------



## miriam7

thats brilliant shes home for her 1st birthday bet you are going to spoil her rotten


----------



## Juls78

love the new ticker and updated signature!xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

popsi I still go cold everytime I read one of your posts. Wow what a wonderful first birthday your all gonna have x


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning Pops, DH and princess...hope that you're enjoying your first day together as a family of three...xxx


----------



## mimi41

Popsi heres to motherhood hun, enjoy!


----------



## Queenie1

popsi hope your first night went well. gosh how exciting her first birthday next week. what an exciting time for you all.


----------



## Moppit

Dear Popsi

So, so happy to read your posts. Hope you are celebrating waking up this morning as a Mummy! You have achieved the dream and all the pain of the last few years is behind you and will have been worth every second. Enjoy this moment and treasure it forever it is 10 times as special as a pregnancy and birth could ever be because of all you have fought for to get here.

Your story is inspirational and helps me to believe that one day I too will be waking up knowing a little person of my own is next door sleeping!

Congratulations!

Moppit x


----------



## purple72

So Pops hunny how was it waking up with your daughter this morning??

Wonderful I bet


----------



## popsi

Morning Everyone

Well the first night went very well, she went down just after 9pm and woke crying at 3am.. i went into her and settled her took about an hour of shh shhing . . . but she went back off and her Daddy woke her at 8.30am... we had a few grizzles which i just said shhh and she went back.. not a bad achievement considering not only was it her first night at home but also her very first night in her bedroom alone as she used to sleep in with Foster Carers at their house.. so all in all pretty good i would say... Dad brought her down this morning so i could shower etc.. i came in and she was head to foot in weetabix lol.. and they were both laughing their heads off... pure priceless magic.... 


Right off now as health visitor and social worker coming today and a friend is calling to visit her also 

have a good day all

see ya later xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Oh Popsi it all sounds amazing. So so happy for you all.


----------



## kara76

aww popsi your post made me laugh, i can just picture her. sounds like you have alot of fun ahead


----------



## Han72

Aaah fantastic  your posts are my daily feel-good fix Popsicle!  Hope it wasn't too difficult cleaning up all that weetabix, the stuff sets like flipping concrete dunnit!

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Bloody brill Pops- well done to you both and well done to little Princess Pops


----------



## PixTrix

Oh how majical Popsi, a house full of love and fun


----------



## kittykat1234

Sounds truly magical - really pleased for you all       xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

wow bet that sound of them both laughing was truely the best sound in the world how amazing x


----------



## Cars

Popsi

Never posted but have been following your story, you must be ecstatic and on cloud nine, she sounds like a wee dream, enjoy the precious time getting to know her xxx

Cars


----------



## miriam7

you have done really well getting princess in own room in 1 night ! maias still got cot im mine


----------



## Jule

Popsi im really pleased for you. Such a wonderful time for you all. You have just finished preparing for your duaghter to come home and now you have to plan a birthday, wow what fun, how exciting


----------



## popsi

sorry [email protected] poster at the moment.. have not got a minute lol.. she is a little monkey and into everything but so fantastic too... and last night she slept from 8.45pm to 8.30am... woke twice as she had lost her dummy but was back sleeping within 5 mins.. we are being spoilt at the moment i think lol... 

right off out today to visit my work and do a bit of shopping for her birthday next week

love you all have a good day ... at least its Friday xxx


----------



## ebonie

Aw popsi that is fantastic , i really hope she stays sleeping like that for you hunnie  
Dont apologise for posting , it is a very very busy time for you at the moment  
Hope you have a lovely day seeing your work mates ,so exciting . And have loads of fun shopping for her
party


----------



## Anjelissa

Wow Popsi, that's brilliant that she is sleeping so well   
As others have said, don't apologise for less posts! I'm amazed that you are managing to post as much as you are, but on a selfish note I am glad you are still popping in, as your posts not only make me smile, but fill me with hope and excitement (not to mention making DH well up when I read the occasional one to him  )

I can see that many many others feel the same, and we all can't wait to hear all about how you are and what little Princess is up to  

Lots of love Anj x


----------



## kittykat1234

Thats fantastic to hear popsi - i look forward to every day reading your posts  

I am hoping to adopt a littlie like you have so i am soooooooooo interested to hear how you get on, the good and the bad  

Well done for doing such a good job so far - keep it up and i can see me getting bed time tips from you if she carries on the way she has  

xxx


----------



## ANDI68

I haven't been on here for a while and I'm blown away with the posts and your progression.

Congrats on having your daughter home Popsi xxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Aw must be great going out and about with your little princess. Are you going to have a birthday party for her?


----------



## popsi

Hiya Friends

Well we had a lovely day visiting today.. but when we got back she was a grumpy monkey lol.. missed her afternoon sleep as would not settle .. i think she is teething again bless her... then some friends called tonight with more presents again !!! and she was all showing off.. i thought we would have trouble with her.. but DH took her off for a bath then she had a yogurt and her bottle and fell asleep in my arms so DH has now transferred her up to bed and she is sleeping fast  .. hope she goes 12 hours again like last night lol

me and DH are now having a glass of wine together for first time to toast our lovely daughter.. and we have bought a bottle of pink champagne for tomorrow night xxx

Pix.. nope no party this year still trying to keep things very much me and DH and limiting time with others to make sure she forms secure attachment to us xx


----------



## Laura36

Sounds absolutely blissful.


----------



## ebonie

Aww bless her teething is cruel isnt it .  
Sounds like a lovely day out though hun   
I hope she sleeps 12hours again for you as well and enjoy ur drink hunnie you so both deserve it sit back and savour every moment , Because she is now yours forever and ever like my little boy (well not so little now ) is fast asleep upstairs . Brings back memories     

Ps Wise move hunnie about the party nice little cake, And then big party later on in the year


----------



## kara76

i raise my glass of squash

cheers to you both

enjoy your vino and i hope princess sleeps well


----------



## PixTrix

aw it will lovely to celebrate together just the 3 of you. Enjoy your wine


----------



## miriam7

enjoy your wine both ...seems you are doing a great job is your living room like toys r us yet


----------



## shortie66

Popsi  i am soooo loving reading this thread hunny, just the day to day things you are doing with princess somehow makes all the heartache of our journey all the more worthwhile somehow.  We may struggle and suffer through all we are going through but whatever life throws at us and however we reach our final goal, we are all the richer for knowing each other.     

Have a lovely valentine's day and evening, all three of you.


----------



## popsi

hiya

quick update for today... well it was her first rugby international home today LOL.. so she was dressed in her Little Miss Rugby WRU dress for the occasion.. but actually slept through all of it other than last 15 mins lol... 

she has been good as gold today.. she is now bathed in her PJ's and playing with Dad on the floor.. hopefully tire her out now and in bed again by 9pm    .. then glass of pink bubbly for Mam and Dad x

hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## purple72

How wonderful!!! Such a beautiful story to follow Popsi, Enjoy it all big hugs to yu and your family!

How is princess getting on with your fur baby?

Sx


----------



## kara76

i bet she look lush hun

she is being a very good girl


----------



## popsi

purps.. they are doing ok together, we obviously have to be careful as fur baby is huge compared to princess lol.. but doing good and sharing toys lol

kara.. yes she looks lovely bless her xx


----------



## kara76

aww your babies are sharing toys that is so cute

i bet your taking tons of pics, isnt it her birthday soon?


----------



## purple72

Must be so lovely seeing them together xxx


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi Popsie

Thats a lovely story and first one i have read on FF so far. Well done and congratulations. What a rollercoaster - at last you have your prize 

all the best


----------



## popsi

she is a monster tonight and wont go to bed LOL !!! but happily playing with Dad... yes Kara she is one this week xx

purple.. yes its funny to see them lol 

angels.. thank you honey xx


----------



## miriam7

little madam you spoke to soon


----------



## PixTrix

lol bless her did she get settled in the end! Hope you enjoyed your sparkly. What a perfect valentines for you x


----------



## kara76

how is your princess (monster) this morning lol

did you have a battle for bed last night?


----------



## Queenie1

so wonderful to read that you are doing so well. i hope that your princess went to bed last night ok for you. have another wonderful day today.


----------



## popsi

definatly monster LOL !!!.. she did not go to bed until 11.15pm and was crying at 6am..she is teething terrible bless her.. she is laughing and playing on the floor now with Dad xx


----------



## mimi41

Popsi family life sounds great hun


----------



## kara76

i think she is finding her feet now and testing you lol, your gona have so much fun


----------



## miriam7

poor princess is she cutting her back teeth?


----------



## kara76

hey popsi hows your day been today?


----------



## Jule

Popsi it sounds like your daughter has settled in really well and quickly.  When is her birthday, are you sorted for it?


----------



## Ourturn

Popsi - sounds like she has settled in super quickly


----------



## armi

This thread has given me some light in a pretty sh%$$y week. So happy for you. 
xxx


----------



## popsi

Hiya.. late updating today  ... had a lovely day today, we went for a nice long walk me DH the dog and the princess of course lol.. seen lots of people who were either landed to see us at last or who knew nothing about it and made lots of lovely fusses.. only had 2 brief visitors today too which has enabled us to spend time as a family and get 2 lovely naps in today and also managed to get her settled in her cot by 9pm tonight despite teething terribly bless her  

Jule.. her birthday is on Wednesday we have not planned anything at all as did not want to get caught up in rushing about for other people etc.. we have got a cake and grandparents will be calling over, its special enough that we fought and won the battle to have her home with her Mammy and Daddy for such a special day xx

Today has been the best day so far, i have managed to get loads of the forms etc completed, letters typed, actually eaten 3 meals in one day (not eaten hardly since she been home.. lost well over half a stone but not in a good way !) .. feeling more and more relaxed each day that passes..xx

Word of advice to all those reading with bumps or adopted bumps on the way or future bumps !!.. your home will never be the same again there will always be mess around with toys etc.. accept its the new forever for you, then you can be happy too... i thought i had to try to keep everything perfect all the time.. I now realise that toys on the floor are PERFECT this is family life and OMG its bl00dy amazing     

Right off now as have actually opened our pink bubbly tonight xxx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi once again you have made me    you bugger, but in a good way so i'll forgive you         Love reading your thread hunny, i love seeing your happiness in the words you write


----------



## PixTrix

aw pops   loving the bit about how things change and how amazing family life is and so true you haven't got to keep everything perfect all the time. You have the perfect family amongst the mess


----------



## ebonie

Aww sounds like a very busy but productive day for you hun   Its weird isnt it when people come up to u in the street  

AWW bless her its awful isnt it when they are teething butso glad u have managed to gether sleeping by 9pm u are  doing so well hun  enjoy ur champers u so deserve it!!!!


----------



## miriam7

lol popsi thats so true my living room is a mess gets cleaned at night then is a tip again in morning   so glad shes settled in ..hope you and j  enjoy your champers


----------



## Queenie1

popsi i love ready your thread makes me cry happy tears for you. have another wonderful day and enjoy her birthday tomorrow. and a mess is good.


----------



## kara76

wow a busy day for you hun

i bet seeing toys everywhere is just wonderful


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ah Popsi, I look forward to your updates - you sound soooooooo happy, am so delighted for you all that she has settled in.  Wishing her a Happy Birthday for tomorrow and I agree I think its wonderful that you will be celebrating with just immediate family.  I completely agree about the losing weight and trying to keep a perfect home, the joys of motherhood!!  

I look forward to hearing more of your updates

xxx


----------



## Han72

Aaah Popsi, thanks for putting a smile on my face, yet again!  I LOVE this thread! It makes me feel all


----------



## mimi41

Popsi hope you, dh, popsi and princess enjoys her birthday tomorrow.  Mess is fine lol


----------



## Angels4Me

your happiness shines through.....it makes us warm and fuzzy inside.

think you would be a good writer

angels x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Popsi - so glad to hear everything is going so well. Your princess sounds a delight  
x


----------



## Shellebell

​


----------



## popsi

Hiya ..sorry very late today

Been another lovely day today, we decided to go out for lunch today to the local pub/restaurant.. i wont pretend and say i was not very nervous about taking her, but DH said it would be nice and quiet and if we dont go now we never will !! so off we went took her for a little walk in her pram first, then went into the restaurant !! and OMG it was packed LOL.. we forgot it was half term, well there was no going back then, she was an absolute angel, we ordered our meals then give her a yogurt, then she shared some chips with Mammy and had a few chocolate buttons too LOL !! .. then went to sleep, it was fab !! ... 

She has been a bit grumpy this evening as she missed her afternoon nap as we had visitors with birthday presents, but went fast asleep at 8pm and is now sleeping soundly upstairs.. hope she sleeps the night xx

Shell.. thank you for the lovely message  

The birthday banners have been put up and balloons all sorted ready for tomorrow.. cant believe our Daughter will be 1 !

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## miriam7

orr popsi what a fab day bet you are glad you took her even tho it was so busy 
happy birthday princess hope her day is as special as she is


----------



## beachgirl

Happy Birthday to a very special little girl, you'll be so proud today Pops..you'll be smiling from getting up to bedtime xxx


----------



## ebonie

Aww sounds a lovely day!! hope you have a fantastic day today with princess on her birthday


----------



## popsi

Happy Birthday to our Princess ! 

Cant stop long as its manic here... if this is a birthday goodness knows what Christmas will be like      ... off to open more prezzies and cards now... be back later hopefully xxx


----------



## kara76

happy birthday princess

have a wonderful day mummy and daddy


----------



## Little Me

Happy Birthday little Princess, wishing you a lovely day with mommy and Daddy


----------



## H&amp;P

Happy 1st Birthday to your little princess.

Lots of Love 
A-M
x-x


----------



## Queenie1

happy 1st birthday princess have a wonderful day.

mammy and daddy enjoy your daughters 1st birthday.


----------



## mimi41

Happy birthday little princess, have a wonderful day mammy and daddy


----------



## helen_26

A verry Happy Birthday Princess!  Wishing you all a truly wonderful day. xxx


----------



## Han72

Whooo!  ma petite Princesse!


----------



## PixTrix

Wishing you a very happy birthday princess, mammy and daddy will give you the most special day


----------



## shortie66

Mr and Mrs Popsi hope ur having a wonderful day with your little girl

Princess Mini Popsi



Hope you have a wonderfully happy day with loads of cards presents oh and cake


----------



## Ourturn

Happy Birthday to a very special little girl! 


         

Anna x


----------



## purple72

Happy First Birthday to a beautiful princess!!!

Have a great day with your daughter!

Hugs

Sx


----------



## popsi

Sorry been a bad poster last couple of days, the little princess has had a cold bless her so we have had sleepless nights and very clingy, but she seems much better today thankfully  , but still blocked nose love her little heart.

We managed to go for a nice walk this morning and the fresh air was good for us all,   

She is now playing with an empty box of Malteesers  .. why bother with toys hey lol

Right going to have some Hotel Chocolat now ... yum yum

Post more later or tomorrow xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hope Princess is soon better. Just seen your ticker and can't believe that you have been a family for 10 days already, the horrid wait was so worth it x


----------



## kara76

aww poor princess, hope she is back to 100% soon


----------



## miriam7

hope princess is back to herself bet times flying by   hotel chocolate do you mean hot chocolate


----------



## PixTrix

oo Miriam, have you not tried hotel chocolat?


----------



## miriam7

no pix i just googled it looks tasty what a   i am!


----------



## kara76

hey popsi hows life?


----------



## popsi

hi honey... life is very happy but also very busy !!! .. out little princess does not stop when she is awake lol she is into everything, unlike a newborn who will sleep between feeds etc so you have time.. oh no we dont have that luxury LOL !!! ... but it is fantastic, she is sleeping really well in the nights though so thats great at least we get some rest (when i am not listening to her breathing LOL!) .. it feels like she has been here forever to be honest, cant imagine what life used to be like anymore, dont know what i did with my time then, being a Mammy is certainly a fantastic job xxxx

right.. off to have my hair done now, DH has her for the afternoon when he comes in from work


----------



## kara76

sounds fun hun , life has changed for you so much and it must be amazing

enjoy having your hair done


----------



## Little Me

Pops- enjoy hun, happy hair do


----------



## Han72

Popsicle - your posts never fail to put a heeeyuge smile on my face!  Bless your ickle princess, hope she recovers from the cold soon and hope you enjoy getting your hair did! 

xxx


----------



## miriam7

glad to hear shes keeping you on your toes...i too wonder what i used to do with my time


----------



## popsi

well not updated for a few days... been so busy having fun

life is just amazing at the moment, and there is never a second goes by when we dont realise how lucky we are to have our precious little princess sleeping in her bedroom right now... seems like she has always been with us, and everyone who meets her and sees her with us says the same, some people say how much she looks like me and others say how much she looks like DH.. i am not sure whether she does or not but it still makes our hearts melt, she is OUR daughter 100% no matter who she looks like

we cant wait until tomorrow to see her in her little welsh costume, may go out for lunch to show her off too    ... sorry feeling a bit emotional tonight as feeling so blessed 

love to you all for your support xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

aww emotional must be part of being a mummy

i bet you cant wait to dress her up tomorrow


----------



## purple72

Pops your words about your daughter are so full of love its just beautiful! you and DH deserve this, enjoy every moment  xxxx


----------



## ebonie

Aww popsi it sounds wonderful hunnie im so pleased that everything is going so good with ur princess.
I bet she will look stunning in her little welsh costume tomorrow


----------



## Little Me

Pops- Hope little princess Pops looks scrummy in her costume hun


----------



## mimi41

Popsi so happy for you and dh


----------



## Little Me

Mimi- Congrats on your BPF......gives me hope


----------



## mimi41

Thanks Anne never give up hun


----------



## miriam7

glad everythings going so well popsi ...did you take your little welsh girl out after


----------



## Shellebell

Happy Anniversary  

One month today since Princess came home forever


----------



## popsi

aww Shell thank you so much, i was going to post today as have not done for a little while as so busy !

Well as Shell says its one month today since our little princess came home and its unbelievable how much our lives have changed, but in the best way possible, we sit and wonder now what we used to do before we had her as our lives are so complete now we have our perfect family.

She has changed so much over the last 5 weeks since we met our daughter, she has gone from a baby and is now a little girl who is up walking around furniture, talking and just generally growing up so quickly.. its fab in one way but also    as she is growing up LOL !! ... she now has lots of hair growing and we get constantly stopped by people to say how pretty she is ! our hearts simply melt   

We always knew we wanted to be parents, but could never begin to think things could be this wonderful, its only been one month, but feels like its been a lifetime of happiness already for us as a family

For the first time in years I cant wait until Sunday for Mothers Day, its going to be amazing to wake up to her smiling face and super cuddles 

Ok .. best stop now or i will end up in     

Love to  you all.. and again thank you for your wonderful support over the years xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Popsi - wow that month has flown by, your posts always make me have a little   in happiness for how happy you all sound.   Sunday will be the icing on the cake for you.


----------



## purple72

I second what Driver has said, Sunday will be just perfect xxx


----------



## mimi41

Popsi wow time has flown.  I am so glad you and dh are enjoying it.  Mothers day will the best ever this year (my turn next year).  Take care and you are an inspiration to everyone who wants to and is adopting hun


----------



## Anjelissa

I must stop reading this thread as I always end up teary!!!!   

Have a wonderful day on Sunday hun, it is so lovely to read your posts and hear the happiness just flooding out of them!.......here I go again, welling up!! lol   

Luv Anj x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Popsi,

What a wonderful post, I bet you will have an amazing day Sunday. My DH offered to buy me a card off my furbaby but it's not quite the same ! 

You are an inspiration and as always remind us all that having a family is the important thing, whichever route you take.

Enjoy your first Mother's Day

Love Mrs T


----------



## kara76

gosh time has gone so quick and yeah sunday is gona be a very special day for you all


----------



## Griffo78

It took me a while to read all this thread, but what an amazing & inspirational story.  

Enjoy mothers day, you certainly deserve this happy day


----------



## Queenie1

wow how quick has that gone.

enjoy your 1st mother's day


----------



## Ourturn

Have a wonderful first mothers day
x


----------



## Jule

Popsi sounds like you are having a great time with your baby.  I cant believe you have had her a month already, time certainly flies.  Have a fab 1st mothers day.


----------



## miriam7

time goes so quick when your having fun... have a lovely day tomorrow


----------



## beachgirl

Happy First Mother's Day Pops...here's to many many more wonderful days  x


----------



## Laura36

Happy Mothers Day Popsi


----------



## mimi41

Happy mothers day popsi, have a fab day with dh and princess


----------



## julespenfold

happy mothers day popsi x


----------



## Queenie1

happy 1st mothers day popsi. enjoy every moment


----------



## kara76

popsi have a wonderful first mothers day


----------



## ANDI68

How are things going Popsi?  Wonderful I am sure


----------



## popsi

sorry I have not updated for a little while, life is just so busy now with our little Princess, i mean to come on and update and then something happens or needs to be done or simply just relaxing with DH 

well its going absolutely fantastic ! cant believe she has only lived with us for  7 weeks as it certainly feels like she has been with us forever its all so natural now.

she is quite simply an absolute gem to have around, she is learning all the time, up walking round furniture already and knows so many animal noises its like a farm here LOL !! she learns a new one every few days and we go through them daily me saying the animal her making the noise.. sheep is definatly her favorite though as the BAAAAAA is always shouted LOL !

She calls herself and the dog "good girl" and if you ask her if she is pretty she says "es" !! its so cute lol.. the social worker is amazed how advanced she is for 13 months, but I love teacher her, she is like a sponge soaking it all in 

She is still sleeping brilliant, in bed by 7pm and up around 8am but can be 9am LOL with 2 hour nap in the daytime, but i honestly think she is so busy when she is awake she is exhausted bless LOL !

We went to a party on Saturday evening, and i thought she would be asleep in her pram by 7.30pm as usual but OH NO missy had other ideas and could not take her eyes off the singer and was waving her baloon at him...we were all saying she was his groupie LOL ... she was still going strong when we left at 10pm but was asleep before we left the car park in the car seat LOL 

We cant wait for the weather to improve now to go out to the beach, safari parks etc.. may have a little holiday in the summer in a caravan somewhere.. just wait and see now 

Time for another now maybe ................


----------



## Jule

ooh popsi it all sounds so lovely bet it is like she has been there forever.
She sounds like she is doing so well, she must be loving it all as much as her mummy and daddy  
Im surprised you even have time to come on here and post such a long post, it is lovely though to keep up with her progress.

Will you get 1st refusal if her biological mother has another baby?


----------



## popsi

Jule.. thanks honey.. and yes we should get first refusal if situation arrises xx


----------



## Jule

ooh that is so exciting, wouldnt it be lovely to have siblings


----------



## kara76

popsi your LO sounds so funny, i bet you laugh alot

hows popsi finding having a sister?


----------



## popsi

lol.. Kara yes laughing all the time, 

She is coping good with having  sister although was very nervous at first and still a bit wary bless her x


----------



## sweets x

Hi, have just spent the past few hours reading your wonderful story.
Congratulations and hope your happiness continues x x x


----------



## popsi

Hi Nicola

Many thanks for taking the time to post, I wish you well in your adoption journey, its certainly worth every moment, when i look upstairs and our perfect princess is asleep in her cot right now xxxx


----------



## sweets x

thankyou popsi, just glad to be starting at last x x


----------



## Duckling

Hi Popsi,
I just wanted to say 'thankyou'. I've been a lurker on IVF Wales for a few years now, even though my treatment has been in 
Swansea. I've read your whole story and it's so fantastic. I know you've worked very hard to get to where you are but your story makes me realise that life doesn't have to be a nightmare, hanging on and trying 'one more time'. We've now definitely decided to try to adopt and your story has made me feel good about our decision. I know you're very busy(!) but I wonder if you'd maybe mind me asking a few general questions about the adoption process in the future? Somehow it's nice to know you're Welsh and you've been through it (does that sound daft?)
Thankyou again to you and your family for sharing your story and making me feel less alone. Duckling x


----------



## popsi

Hi Duckling.. thank you for your lovely post... you can certainly ask me anythin you want in relation to the process... i am guessing i am not too far from where you are if you had tx in swansea so you will probably attend the same courses etc as we did... feel free to PM me anytime, its certainly made our dreams come true and we are now complete as a family xx


----------



## Duckling

Hi Popsi,
Thankyou! Will definitely be in touch.
Duckling x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi - I just wanted to say DUCKLING - Popsi was also my inspiration for wanting to go ahead with adoption!! I can honestly say she has been wonderful answering all my questions and 'trying' to put my mind at rest!! I was also at LWC swansea for years and am now just 'waiting' for a second child!!

Popsi - so lovely to hear all your updates on '**' sounds like you are still all on cloud 9!!! 


Cath xx


----------



## kara76

popsi its great to see you have helped others

how is princess? and whats with the crimbo shopping lol....what are you getting?


----------



## popsi

Cath...thanks honey xxx thats lovely i have always tried to help you and told you there was nothing to worry about and i was right     xx how are you and your little darling xx

kara... LOL ! i know its never heard of before, bought a big talking peppa pig and an in the night garden talking story book/pictures thing... wanted a peppa pig pram too but will wait till next week as one there had battered box ! ... its so exciting after al these years to be able do get these things xxx


----------



## kara76

lol i bet she is and you and gona love crimbo

not sure what to get tyler but thinking of a pink car lol well she will need it at some point lol


----------



## popsi

aww that will be so cute for her.... we are not over buying as she really has loads and also know she will get so much from family and friends and is still too little ... well that is the plan lol !! we will see hey ! x Tyler is lush honey xx


----------



## kara76

bet you do lol

thanks hun, we will have to meet up with our darlings


----------



## popsi

yes we will ! ... i dont know where time goes its mad


----------



## kara76

it certainly flies now


----------



## miriam7

oh no popsi you have started xmas shopping already your house is going to be like toys r us! mine was last year you cant help go mad on first one ..i am promising myself shes not having  much this year but will wait see what the shops have closer to the time


----------



## popsi

Hi

Well as some of you know and some dont, we went to court on Friday and our princess is now legally our daughter.

It has been a fantastic couple of days we stayed away last night in a hotel and had a lovely meal the 3 of us !

So i guess on this journey  its finally come to an end and we are now moving onto being a forever family which is all we have dreamed of and more.

It certainly does not mean that our family is complete, as we hope to adopt again in the future, its been nothing but a positive experience for us and so worthwhile

I want to thank you all for your support during our long journey 

Lots and lots of love to our many friends xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi you know whats gonna happen now dont you, here come the........

                    



Love Kate & Scott
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Aw fab Popsi, congratulations. You have been an inspiration to so many. It has been a pleasure to follow your journey and look forward to reading how Princess is growing up and as you expand your family


----------



## Angels4Me

ahhhhhh.....im all choked up.

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW FAMILY

ANGELS X


----------



## kara76

i am so so over the moon for you and your family hunni

blessed at last woo hoo woohoo


----------



## beachgirl

So so happy for you Popsi  x


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations to the popsi family.

i'm absolutely thrilled for you, thank you for letting me share your journey.


----------



## ebonie

A massive congratualtions to you three big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweets x

really happy for you and your hubby and princess, your story is truely lovely and has been a lovely to read x x x


----------



## mimi41

Congratulations hun


----------



## Duckling

Congratulations Popsi and family! Wonderful news. You are an inspiration.
Duckling x


----------



## Han72

YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                                 

Ooh can we see pix now?? Pretty please
xxx


----------



## trickynic

Congratulations Popsi - that's fab news!


----------



## spooks

so pleased to hear your wonderful news


----------



## Jule

WOnderful news popsi, i have just read.  I assumed you had been recently as i saw the pics   

Conratulations to you all a family at last


----------



## kara76

hey popsi where did you get your princesses beautiful hat?


----------



## popsi

thanks everyone xx

Kara had it from Boots.. the mini mode clothes are LUSH ! x


----------



## miriam7

so pleased for the 3 of you ...she is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## kara76

hey popsi hows things?

i love your lo hat so so cute, have you notice we are having a mums and tums meet on the 25th august in bridgend at a soft play area if you fancy joining us


----------



## popsi

Hi Kara

We are doing fab !... she has loads of hats LOL ! 

Yes i seen the meet, i am gutted as J has 25th and 26th off and we are off to Longleat, or i would have made it, hopefully the next one 

How is you precious bundle xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Congratulations Popsi as so many other people have said you have been an inspiration to many, certainly help me reading your journey. Good Luck for the future love to you all xx


----------



## kara76

wow longleat sounds brill fun


----------



## Anjelissa

Huge Congratulations Popsi !!   
That's wonderful news!   

Lots of love Anj x


----------



## popsi

thanks Anj...and HUGE contratulations to you and DH too....all your dreams are about to come true i promise you that...there is no better feeling xx


----------



## Anjelissa

Awwww thanks Popsi   

Yep, it's been a bit of a whirlwind!   

We just can't wait to meet him now! We already think of him as our little boy, and truly love him already, and we haven't even met him yet!
It's strange how the bonding process works isn't it!

I'm so thrilled for you, and I can imagine what a huge relief it must be to now finally put all the 'process ' behind you, and finally have that security and piece of mind that you can get on with normal family life from now on.

Lots of love Anj x


----------



## popsi

Anj...yes once we had a photo and a name that was it she was our daughter and we loved her ! our SW said this was very good as some people take lots of meetings to bond... not our case or yours either.. look forward to keein up with you journey xxx ps are you on ** x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi again Popsi,

Nope not on ********.

I'll definately keep you up to date with how things are going.   

Maybe we can meet for a coffee sometime when our little man is settled.
He's hopefully coming home with Mummy and Daddy around the 2nd week in Sept.

Love Anj x


----------



## popsi

Just a quick updated...mainly to bump the thread up as I have been asked by a few people if then can read it... all is going fantastic here still, our dreams really have come true, our princess is more than we could have ever wished for, she has settled in and found her feet totally and utterly and has us wrapped around our fingers, we enjoy every single minute we have with her, and never forget for a second of anyday how blessed and lucky we are, and we have no doubts or regrets that she is now our beautiful girl.... we cant wait for round two now for a brother or sister for her in the near future    

Again all your support has been immense, I will keep posting every few months as I like to keep this updated for a lasting memory for us all 

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## PixTrix

aw Popsi glad you are enjoying life as a happy family how exciting it will be to expand it xxx


----------



## kara76

popsi omg plans to expand wow thats brill

blessed you are indeed


----------



## popsi

Well i just wanted to get a few things down here while i have a minute, our princess has been with us for ten months today and I totally cant believe where the time has gone to, its been an amazing time and i will never forget a minute of it, she is now turning into such a funny little girl, saying new words every day and playing with her toys more and more, we sat watching her last night as she lined up all her cuddly toys and dolls on her bean bag naming them all, then covered them with a blanket and said Night Night and patted them, after checking each nappy first of course !!!.... we could and do watch her for hours, such a bubbly little poppet.

Well i cant believe this time last year all we had were two not very clear photos of her to get us through a christmas that we simply did not want to happen, it was not right celebrating when our daughter was with another family....but this year OMG !!! we are soooooo excited, i still cant believe it when i go into the spare room and all her toys are there ready for wrapping that yes this is actually our house, our daughter and this is now our life, its simply too overwhelming sometimes and the happiness brings me tears on many occasions.

Its a joy to see her with all our families and to see that she has totally formed a place in all their hearts and they relish her with unconditional love (and too many presents!) 

Sorry I know i have waffled a little, but wanted to just keep updating this wonderful thread.

Dreams really do come true

Merry Christmas to you all, and I hope your can achieve your hopes and dreams whatever path you decide to follow.

Will update when I can xxxxxx


----------



## Han72

Aaah Pops, that's so lovely   Bless her cotton socks!!!

Merry Christmas right back atcha!  It'll definitely be a fabulous one for you guys!

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Popsi - you brought a tear to my eye, I am so proud of you all, hope you have an amazing Xmas (I have no doubt that you will)


----------



## popsi

nix ...driver....bless you both


----------



## beachgirl

Pops, you must be so so happy, I'm so pleased for you and your DH, you deserve this so much x


----------



## shortie66

Popsi what a wonderful wonderful post, has bought happy smiley tears to my face. I think you should post on here more often as i know its hard to post on the pr thread for fear of upsetting the girls, but i love to read it all. Im so happy for you sweetheart, i remember this time last year was so hard for you, so you bloody well make sure you enjoy every minute of it and take lots of photos and put a few on facbeook for me aye  


Love you darling


----------



## purple72

Big hugs to you and your family!! Your daughter struck gold when she was paired with you and hubby!!! 

Here's to a wonderful Christmas with the light of your lives xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Popsi,

Big hugs to you   

As you know, you were a big source of hope and positivity for me as we went through the adoption assessment process, and now we're out the other end I can identify with so much of what you wrote in your last post.   

Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas hun,

Lots of love Anj x x x


----------



## Jule

Popsi that is so lovely and wonderful to hear how well princess is doing.I'm sure you will continue to feel amazed and blessed for the next year coming as well.it is lovely that the perfect match was found and your lives are now all complete.you are all very lucky to have each other.I'm sure she will have the best christmas ever and have been totally spoilt by yourselves and grandparents.I am so very happy for you all and wish you the best christmas ever xxx


----------



## kara76

you and j so deserved the best christmas in the world and you know what this is the year your gona get it! such a special little girl for such special people


----------



## skyblu

Popsi,
As you know you are a massive inspiration to me and I am sure to a lot of other ladies here.
No one deserves this more than you and your dh.
I am sure you are all going to have a wonderfull Christmas and the best day of your lives,
(well not as good as when you had your darling princess)

I am hoping we are going to be as luckily as you and dh by this time next year, hears hoping.
Take care and have a very very happy Christmas
Skyblu.


----------



## Duckling

Popsi, I love your posts, thankyou - they have given me and keep giving me, so much hope. You sound so happy. You help me hope that it will be like that for us one day. Wishing you a wonderful Christmas!
Love from Duckling x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hey Popsi

That is so lovely to hear - I bet you feel like all your christmases have come at once - fantastic, you must all be soooooo excited!! Its such a special time you make sure (and I know you will   ) that you enjoy every second of it!!

Just hoping it will be the same for us next Christmas, unfortunately it wasnt to be this year but I keep your words close to my heart and will remember why when our turn comes!! 

Loadsa Love

Cath xxx


----------



## miriam7

something tells me you are going to have the best christmas ever ..enjoy it you deserve it so  much


----------



## Angels4Me

merry christmas popsi. its so lovely to hear how much you appreciate every day of your new life....it inspires me.....that things can change

angels x


----------



## purple72

Pops this time last year you were waiting for your forever child! Now since you've been stocking up Santa's grotto since about June I'm sure you will have a fab day knee deep in wrapping paper and I hope to see the pictures soon! Enjoy every moment sweetie, you and hubby deserve this so much xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi DH and Princess, hope you all have the most wonderful day filled with laughter and happiness


----------



## popsi

well would you believe that its one year tomorrow since we met our gorgeous little princess... what an amazing year its been, I can honestly say its been the best, happiest and quickest year of of whole lives.

Its unbelievable to think that just a year ago we met this gorgeous little poppet who could barely crawl and was so tiny but with the start of a fantastic little personality already coming through, and one year on, her she is a little girl running about dancing, singing, counting, knows colours, bossing me and her father about ! and knows everything (typical girl hey !) what a magnificiant change, our baby has gone and now we have a little madame LOL ! 

we love her more and more each day, the love we feel for her his unconditional and could not be more i know that 100% , she has now gone to bed and we have put the balloons out and her card ready for her special day tomorrow.

we will never forget how lucky we are to have what now have, and cant wait for possible addition(s) in the future   

again thank you all for reading and for all your friendship and support over the years, you have made a sometimes difficult road easier


----------



## kara76

What a beautiful post

U and j are wonderful parents and I just know how much ur little one is very loved.
Great to hear she is a madam lol


----------



## Anjelissa

Awwwww Popsi   

What a lovely post!
I can't believe it's been a year!!!!  
I remember following your early days when you first met her, it's just flown by!!
Mind you, it's now been 5 months since Nemo moved in with us and it has gone by equally as quick!

I can really identify with all you wrote in your post, and know exactly how you feel   

Have a wonderful day tomorrow,

Love Anj x x


----------



## H&amp;P

Popsi - noticed your ticker on another thread a few minutes ago, where has that year gone? Love to you all.


----------



## shortie66

Have a wonderful wonderful day tomorrow sweetheart.         Im eagerly awaiting news of any additions to your family


----------



## skyblu

Congrats Poppsi, a year, my that has gone by quickly.
I hope you all have a wonderfull day tomorrow.
Keep us posted on your wonderfull life with your princess.
Take care
Skyblu.xx


----------



## purple72

Happy Anniversary Pops Darling, have a lovely day with your daughter xxxx


----------



## Juls78

Hope you have all had a magical day!!!!

julsxx


----------



## Queenie1

popsi hope you have had a wonderful day with your family. xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow popsi, a year has flown by. Hope you had a wonderful day x


----------



## beachgirl

Happy Anniversary to the three of you xxx


----------



## spooks

hope you had a lovely day


----------



## popsi

Hi

Well its time to revive this thread... inital visit today to start for little one number 2 and complete our family, hopefully a little brother or sister to come for our princess, i like to keep this thread updated 

Without all your support we would not be where we are today ... xx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi          I can read your miiiiinnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddddddd     


               


Congratulations sweetheart


----------



## Queenie1

popsi what wonderful news. good luck with having a  new little one for princess. you so deserve to have another child in your family.


----------



## purple72

Hey Pop's what fantastic news!!! So happy for you xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Popsi, fantastic news that you are expanding your family x


----------



## kara76

Omg that's amazing news

Yay


----------



## beachgirl

Woohoo Pops, what fantastic news, so pleased for you x


----------



## H&amp;P

Popsi - such amazing news, so pleased for you.


----------



## AoC

WOO HOOOOO!!!  What a lucky, lucky child they'll be.


----------



## Han72

YIPPEEEEEEE!!! Nice one Popsi  wishing you all the best for a nice easy adoption process second time around      

xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Popsi,

I hope you have a quick and simple assessment for number 2, another exciting time!
I'm just amazed that the time has gone by so quickly!
I'm looking forward to following the next part of your journey    

Lots of love Anj x x


----------



## IzziLu

Ha Ha, tracked down your thread.... that's such wonderful news Popsi, and whilst I don't know much about the process I'm sure it will be much easier for you second time round and how lovely for Princess to have a little brother or sister....so excited for your family      

xXx


----------



## popsi

thank you everyone xxx


----------



## skyblu

Hi Popsi,

How are things going for child no 2.
Keep us posted as your first journey was a huge inspiration for me and I'm sure many others on here.
I am now due to start my first day of home study next Thursday and if it was not for your diary I don't think we would be at this point now.
So thank you for your dairy and I hope child no2 goes smoothly and please keep us posted.

Sybil.xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Popsi totally agree with Skyblu I spent many a night reading your diary whilst having IVF and got so much inspiration and strength from you. Look forward to hearing all about no2 xx


----------



## popsi

oh thank you for your lovely words ladies, if i can have helped one person to achieve the dream i now have then it will have been worth posting on here x
waiting to attend a 2nd time adopters course now for number 2 in  a few weeks then hopefully make some progress there
All still great here... terrible 2's have set right in LOL ! but loving every minute of it, she is such a confident determined little poppet which we are so pleased about x


----------



## kara76

Good luck hun. I am so pleased your enjoy the terrible twos lol. Will you be hoping for a younger child than your princess


----------



## popsi

Kara... yes will be approx 18mths to 2 years younger (or there abouts) as in a natural family x


----------



## shortie66

popsi said:


> Kara... yes will be approx 18mths to 2 years younger (or there abouts) as in a natural family x


There is no such thing these days as a "natural" family, but if there was, it would be yours       

Hope you feel better soon sweetheart, luvs ya


----------



## popsi

shorts.... if anyone could make me cry its you darling ... what a lovely thing to say xxx... now find a way of sending them cakes lady !!! xxxx


----------



## kara76

Aww how very lovely . Bet its exciting for you and j


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi Popsi
Been following ur journey for some time, you sound so delighted. hope it goes smoothly with no. 2.  I want to apply for adoption but am feeling rather scared about the whole IF situation at the moment...its the unknown i suppose.  we finally moved to a bigger home last week and it has taken us over a year to do so hopefully when a little more settled i will apply. not sure to apply now and just see how i feel along the way, as its always going to be an unknown until i explore. just still disappointed and want to get pg myself but if i love an adopted child i wonder if i will forget about being pg.
thanks for reading
angels


----------



## Han72

shortie66 said:


> popsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kara... yes will be approx 18mths to 2 years younger (or there abouts) as in a natural family x
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing these days as a "natural" family, but if there was, it would be yours
> 
> Hope you feel better soon sweetheart, luvs ya
Click to expand...

YEAH! Whut she said      for No2 Popsi!

xxx


----------



## popsi

well...here we go round 2 ! we are attending our 2nd time adopters course tomorrow so it officially starts again.... feeling all the nerves and excitement of 1st time round with the added pressure of making the right choices for our lovely daughter too... hopefully will have lots to update over the coming months and I know you will all be a wonderful as ever xx

ps .. is there any way i can dowload this diary to a usb once its done i would like to keep it forever x


----------



## Shellebell

If you click the print button at the top right hand side, next to add a poll/bookmark etc it will come up with the thread in document form which you can save.


----------



## H&amp;P

Popsi - sooooo excited for you and your family


----------



## Duckling

Ooo Popsi, so exciting. Hope it went well. You know the effect your story has had on me. Can't wait to hear about your journey for no 2. Am already daydreaming about 2 little ones and we haven't even got to approval for 1st yet! 
Duckling xx


----------



## skyblu

Oooh Popsi, so pleased you are going ahead for no2. Hopefully it wont take as long as your little Princess and you will have the family you have always dreamed of.
As most of the ladies on of already said, You are a great inspiration to me and if it was not for your diary I would not of been brave enough to inquire about adoption. Thankfully we did and are now going through the assessment stage.
I cant wait to get to panel and hopefully we will get a yes and we can be as happy as you and your dh and get our long for family.
Good luck and keep us posted.
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## popsi

hi ladies

thank you so much for your kind words as also... I always find it amazing when you all say you followed my story and it inspired you to go ahead and move forward this way   

well course was great met a lovely few couples there and it was so fab to hear about all their perfect little ones and to know that they want to do it all again, made up for lots of the negative things you sometimes read etc.... was lovely after lunch when we were all looking at photos of each others gorgeous little ones .. think the course organiser lost us for a little while then LOL ! although think she enjoyed that bit too lol 

much love to you all xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Aw Popsi that is so lovely to hear, all systems go now x


----------



## popsi

well thought it was time to get this up and running again to keep a lovely record of our journey... in just over a weeks time we will be starting our journey for another little princess or a little prince to join our family... its been a long wait to begin again but we are very glad its here... i am guessing there will be lots of stresses and strains along the way and lots of waiting and frustration ... just hoping we will pass the assessment the 2nd time round and be so lucky again


----------



## spooks

all the best popsi - exciting times ahead I'm sure


----------



## skyblu

Good luck Popsi, but I am sure you will fly through it. 
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## Jule

Great news popsi that u r going again.how exciting.hope it goes quicker this time and tyour price/princess is with u in no time xx


----------



## Anjelissa

I'm really looking forward to hearing all your news!    

Love Angie x x


----------



## Han72

Whoop whoop! Go Popsi! I'm SURE you guys will absolutely ace the assessment and your new ickle Prince or Princess will be home with you before you know it!        

xxx


----------



## kara76

Wow hun. Hope things move quickly for u all


----------



## shortie66

My darling Pospsicle, I cannot wait to share your journey further


----------



## Duckling

Hi Popsi - just seen this! Had to come on quickly to say 'good luck!' 
We have our little boy home and he's having a nap.   I was so thrilled when I saw your post - of course you will pass the assessment   . Must be weird going through it all again. Loads of good wishes, love from Duckling xxx


----------



## popsi

well 2 years today we met our gorgeous little girl for the first time we will never ever forget her little gorgeous face and big huge eyes the first time we met her, she is the most precious thing in the world to us and has made our whole world complete xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

I know I keep saying this but it only seems like yesterday that you were posting about meeting your little princess, time really has zoomed by!   
I could have written your last post about our little Nemo, we feel so very blessed   

We'll be on here talking about proms and teenage strops before we know it, it's scary!    

Lots of love to you Popsi, and a big hug for little miss    

PS...I just said to DH......'remember that post I read out to you about a little girl & her Daddy covered in weetabix on her first morning home  ? well that was 2 years ago!'...... it's just loopy  !


----------



## popsi

oh Anj...dont say that now lol !! dreading the teenage tantrums ... almost 3's are bad enough lol xx xx


----------



## Anjelissa

Tell me about it!!   
Just added a 'ps' to my last post btw.
x


----------



## popsi

anj....      thank you xxx


----------



## popsi

well not been in here for a long time... but today after a lot of complications and waiting over the last couple of years.. we have been to panel and been approved for another little one... we are totally over the moon and our little princess will be a big sister sometime soon !


----------



## Anjelissa

Huge Congratulations Popsi       
That's wonderful news, especially after all you've been through recently   

I can't wait to hear news of your new lo, I hope you have a short wait   
I bet little princess is getting excited!  

Lots of love Anj x


----------



## beachgirl

woohoo....so overjoyed with your news Pops.....she'll enjoy being a big sister xxx


----------

